# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Psihicko i verbalno zlostavljanje djece :(

## tkonjuh

Dragi moji imam nekoliko pitanja ali nisam nista uspjela na tu temu naci u pretrazniku..

Naime prije 2 tjedna je u zgradu u kojoj zivimo u stan ispod nasega doseljena obitelj sa dvoje malene djece, beba od 4 mj. i bebac od 1,5 god ili malo vise.
Od kako su se doselili djecica danonocno placu, ali nije to razlog mog javljanja.
Posto je zgrada katastrofalno zvucno izolirana, cuje se apsolutno sve, i najnormalniji razgovori se dobro cuju.
Neko jutro je mene i malenoga probudilo urlanje, i vristanje majke i ovog starijeg kindera....Djetesce je bjezalo po stanu, vristeci od placa a majka je isla za njim iz prostorije u prostoriju i verbalno ga vrijedala rijecima koje ne zelim niti spomenuti  :Sad:  prijetila mu je da ce ga sravniti sa zemljom ako samo pisne ili se pomakne sa mjesta, govorila mu je prestrasne stvari i toliko urlala da je to bilo prestrasno za slusati.
Ja sam ostala skamenjena u krevetu, privukla sam svoje dijete k sebi i rasplakala se...nisam znala sto da napravim....dali pozvati policiju ili otici dolje i reci joj par rijeci...dali otici dolje i dovesti djecu kod sebe dok policija ne dodje??? Stotinu mi je stvari letilo kroz glavu, ali nista nisam napravila.
To je trajalo nekih 10 minuta....

Od tada se to ponavlja najmanje jednom dnevno u tom stanu ispod nas.
Evo i maloprije je isto bilo grozno, ali sada je to cuo i moj suprug koji se zgrozio.
Uzasno mi je zao te djecice dolje i shvacam zasto u biti toliko i placu...kako i ne bi uz psihicki nestabilnu majku.

Recite mi molim vas sto napraviti u ovakvoj situaciji i kome se obratiti za pomoc???

----------


## oka

Jao jao, teško je to.
Znam za jednu situaciju kad je bilo dvoje malene dijece i jedno
imalo upalu uha i stalno boležljivo i plakalo i vikalo po noći, pa kako zna burno biti i po danu.......
Uglavnom, netko je pozvao socijalnu pomoć i zauvjek im natrpao probleme na vrat i obilježilo ih za cijeli život.
A roditelji dobri, brižni i pažljivi.....

Kod nas je isto bilo užas kod odvikavanja od dojenja, pa dok su bili tantrumi kad mi je dijete vrištalo noćima i nije sa dalo,
probuditi niti umiriti, a ja ju nosim...itd.. više nismo znali što bi i kako bi, pa su ju (i dan danas) boljeli palci iz nepoznatih razloga i 
dan danas zna vrištati... i ja si mislim što si ti susjedi moji mogu misliti o svemo tome.
A gdje su još i svakodnevne situacije, pogotovo dok se radi o maloj bebi i malom djetetu......

I žena je iznad mene imala blizance i bili su mali, a ja sa jednim mislila sam što im se događa.
E sad kad imam dvoje male i malo veće znam točno što joj se i što im se događalo  :Smile: 
I dan danas se znam pitati što si susjedi misle dok mi vičemo........ali odmah prestanem jer je to jednostavno tak.

Nije lako sa dvoje male djece, ne mora odmah biti da je nešto OZBILJNO posrijedi...dakako ne mora biti i da nije.
Teško je to tako sastrane zaključiti.

----------


## umiljata

Na tvom mjestu, ja bi zvala policiju onu sekundu kad čuješ da urlanje počinje!!!! Ako nekaj ne mogu podnjet onda je to zlostavljanje djece. Moraš reagirati, jer ta djeca su premala da bi se nekome obratila za pomoć.

----------


## oka

Ok, ako su neke teške verbalne i druge stvari u pitanju, druga stvar.

----------


## ivy

ja se slažem sa prvim okinim postom. mislim da se treba biti jako oprezan kod zvanja bilo kakve vrste pomoći i biti siguran da radiš pravu stvar. između ostalog i uzeti u obzir da je žena nedavno rodila i pod svakakvim je hormonima. ne pravdam zlostavljanje, ali treba znati da li ga ima
moji su imali noćna vrištanja, ponekad više puta u tjednu. znali bi vrištati doslovno kao da ih neko kolje po više od pola sata, tako da sam i ja znala plakati skupa s njima.

možda da malo nekako upoznaš tu ženu :Undecided:

----------


## winnerica

Uf, vjerujem da je to teško razlučiti: je li zlostavljanje u pitanju ili ne...
Neki put bi se i kod mene svakakvog plača moglo čuti kad krenu obje bebe, ali ipak ne vrištim ja na njih...  Kod mene ću prije biti ja zlostavljani roditelj, nego djeca da su zlostavljana  :Wink: 
Teško je tu biti pametan  :Sad:   A što kažu drugi susjedi? Ako su zidovi tako tanki onda sigurno i drugi čuju...

----------


## koksy

Ma jedno je kad dijete urla jer eto, nesto ga boli ili ima tantrum ali da cujem da majka govori djetetu da ce ga sravnit sa zemljom...I da se to ponavlja iz dana u dan...Ma zovi policiju, ja se nebi dvoumila! Zovi anonimno ili ih zamoli da ne kazu da si ti zvala. Da me klinac ne znam koliko izivcira, a ponekad mi jaaaako digne zivce i ja ponekad urlam ali nikad, bas nikad nebi prijetila djetetu, viknem eventualno "prestani" kad bas puknem. 
Ne bi ja mogla sutit na tvom mjestu, nikad si nebi oprostila da se tom djetetu nesto dogodi a ja sam to mogla sprijecit...

----------


## dutka_lutka

Draga *tkonjuh*,

na tvom mjestu ja bih ovako:

Obučeš se, uzmeš dijete za ruku i siđeš, pozvoniš. Ljubazno pozdraviš i pozoveš majku da popodne ili sutra prijepodne navrati s djecom na kavu / sok, može i NJM ako je doma.
Ako prihvati, lijepo pozdraviš i odeš.
Na kavici se malo bolje upoznate, porazgovarate malo i o odgoju djece, a na kraju joj napomeneš ono o čemu govoriš gore, te da se nadaš da se to neće više ponavljati, jer ometa vas, a po loše utječe i na njenu vlastitu djecu.

Ako ne prihvati poziv, odmah kažeš da ste u više navrata čuli da se nešto zbiva, da djeca plaču itd., a da se nadaš da se to više neće ponoviti, pogotovo rano ujutro. Isto tako kažeš da po zakonu nije dozvoljeno udaranje, urlanje i verbalno zlostavljanje djece, pa je moliš da to zamijeni drugim metodama. 
Ako na ovo ona OK reagira, te se takvi događaji znatno prorijede, u redu.

Ako se pak ništa ne promijeni, ja bih još pokušala porazgovarati i s ocem te djece, najbolje ti i TM. Isto ga pozvati na kavu, ako ne želi onda ukratko prilikom susreta, a ako to ne urodi plodom, prijavila bih taj slučaj nadležnoj socijalnoj službi.

----------


## andynoa

> Draga *tkonjuh*,
> 
> na tvom mjestu ja bih ovako:
> 
> Obučeš se, uzmeš dijete za ruku i siđeš, pozvoniš. Ljubazno pozdraviš i pozoveš majku da popodne ili sutra prijepodne navrati s djecom na kavu / sok, može i NJM ako je doma.
> Ako prihvati, lijepo pozdraviš i odeš.
> Na kavici se malo bolje upoznate, porazgovarate malo i o odgoju djece, a na kraju joj napomeneš ono o čemu govoriš gore, te da se nadaš da se to neće više ponavljati, jer ometa vas, a po loše utječe i na njenu vlastitu djecu.
> 
> Ako ne prihvati poziv, odmah kažeš da ste u više navrata čuli da se nešto zbiva, da djeca plaču itd., a da se nadaš da se to više neće ponoviti, pogotovo rano ujutro. Isto tako kažeš da po zakonu nije dozvoljeno udaranje, urlanje i verbalno zlostavljanje djece, pa je moliš da to zamijeni drugim metodama. 
> ...


potpisujem... i nemam šta više za dodati!!

----------


## dorotea24

> Draga *tkonjuh*,
> 
> na tvom mjestu ja bih ovako:
> 
> Obučeš se, uzmeš dijete za ruku i siđeš, pozvoniš. Ljubazno pozdraviš i pozoveš majku da popodne ili sutra prijepodne navrati s djecom na kavu / sok, može i NJM ako je doma.
> Ako prihvati, lijepo pozdraviš i odeš.
> Na kavici se malo bolje upoznate, porazgovarate malo i o odgoju djece, a na kraju joj napomeneš ono o čemu govoriš gore, te da se nadaš da se to neće više ponavljati, jer ometa vas, a po loše utječe i na njenu vlastitu djecu.
> 
> Ako ne prihvati poziv, odmah kažeš da ste u više navrata čuli da se nešto zbiva, da djeca plaču itd., a da se nadaš da se to više neće ponoviti, pogotovo rano ujutro. Isto tako kažeš da po zakonu nije dozvoljeno udaranje, urlanje i verbalno zlostavljanje djece, pa je moliš da to zamijeni drugim metodama. 
> ...


ovo mi zvuči kao stil jehovinih svjedoka.
i moji se znaju jako derati, ja znam zaurlati, a bome znam i vikati ozbiljno, ali i u sklopu igre npr.sad ću uzeti kuhaču  ili ma sad ću te zgrabiti i baciti....nemam pojma gdje, ali to je kod nas isključivo zezancija i oni znaju da se ja zezam,a možda bi neki slučajni prolaznik ostao šokiran.
osobno ne volim ljude koji zabadaju nos u tuđe stvari, a nisu upoznati sa situacijom i da meni netko dođe sa ovakvim spikama kao dutka lutka ne bi se dobro proveo. 
ako smatraš da se zaista radi o zlostavljanju djeteta možeš joj npr. poslati anonimno pismo kao opomenu pred prijavu. glupo je ljudima navlačiti socijalnu službu, a da ni ne znaš o čemu se radi.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

potpis pod doroteu
i ja nekad  vrištim tako da sam puno puta pomislila da će mi netko poslati socijalnu službu
ona moja me toliko iznervira da nekad mislim da ću puknuti
i derem se, i vrištim, i prijetim i psujem :Embarassed: ....
i mislim moje dijete nije zlostavljano

ne treba zatvarati oči pred nasiljem
ali treba stvarno biti siguran da je to nasilje prije nego se nešto poduzme
da ne bi ljudi imali problema gdje ne treba

----------


## tina55

> ne treba zatvarati oči pred nasiljem
> ali treba stvarno biti siguran da je to nasilje prije nego se nešto poduzme
> da ne bi ljudi imali problema gdje ne treba


 slažem se
ja sam jednom stajala u redu na blagajni i čula kako žena ispred mene kaže svom dvogodišnjaku kojeg je držala na rukama da će "zabit u pod, ako ne prestane"
strašno, ali opet ne vjerujem da je to bila realna prijetnja, već grozan način izražavanja, mislim koja mama bi tako nešto u stvarnosti uopće mogla učiniti? iako po meni je dosta strašno što to može i izreči svom djetetu

----------


## dutka_lutka

> ovo mi zvuči kao stil jehovinih svjedoka..


A meni ovo zvuči kao vrijeđanje.



> i moji se znaju jako derati, ja znam zaurlati, a bome znam i vikati ozbiljno, ali i u sklopu igre npr.sad ću uzeti kuhaču ili *ma sad ću te zgrabiti i baciti....nemam pojma gdje*, ali to je kod nas isključivo zezancija i oni znaju da se ja zezam,a možda bi neki slučajni prolaznik ostao šokiran.


Nije mi baš duhovito, a ni poučno. Ne znam čemu to.  :Confused: 



> osobno ne volim ljude koji zabadaju nos u tuđe stvari, a nisu upoznati sa situacijom


Čini se da je *tkonjuh*, nažalost, prilično dobro  :Rolling Eyes:  upoznata sa situacijom. I to ne svojom voljom. 



> i da meni netko dođe sa ovakvim spikama kao dutka lutka ne bi se dobro proveo.


 :Laughing: To vjerujem. I to nešto govori o tebi.  :Undecided:  No, ljudi koji se ovako ponašaju prema vlastitom djetetu sigurno su spremni na štošta.



> ako smatraš da se zaista radi o zlostavljanju djeteta možeš joj npr. *poslati anonimno pismo* kao opomenu pred prijavu. glupo je ljudima navlačiti socijalnu službu, a da ni ne znaš o čemu se radi.


Mislim da je ovo zakonom zabranjeno, dakle predstavlja kazneno djelo.

Osim toga, tko onda stoji iza tih riječi? Tko će to onda shvatiti ozbiljno? Osobno smatram da iza svoje izjave treba stajati. 

Treće, djeluje mi to prilično kukavički.

----------


## Lucas

žena ima bebu od 4 mj i još jednu malo veću bebu od 1,5 godina....
tek su se doselili, nedavno je rodila, sama je s dvoje male djece s tako malom razlikom između njih, vjerovatno nepozna nikoga,
nema prijateljica u blizini, pod stresom je radi djece, preseljenja, kredita, financija...100 drugih stvari....
ne opravdavam nikoga, i ne odobravam maltretiranje, ali....da nije možda ta jadna ženica pod post porođajnom depresijom? 
možda, da joj samo ponudiš da dođe na kavu eto, da se susjede upoznaju, pa da vidiš "kako diše" a tek onda pozvati policiju i socijalnu službu? ako ima potrebe....
neznam, to je samo moje mišljenje

----------


## Martea

Potrebno se zapitati sto ce biti s tom djecom ako dodje policija i socijalna sluzba, gdje ce i kako zavrsiti.
A s druge strane tesko je i slusati, a ne reagirati na zlostavljanje djece.
Slazem se da je prvi korak ono sto je napisala dorotea.

----------


## koksy

U svakom slucaju nesto treba poduzeti. Po meni ipak nije cinjenica da ima dvoje male djece opravdanje za *svakodnevno* urlanje i maltretiranje djeteta. Vjerujem da je zena pod stresom zbog toga ali ako joj ne pomogne netko strucan ko zna do cega taj stres moze dovesti. Mozemo mi sad sve mjeriti po sebi, jasno je da nijedna od nas nije u stanju napraviti neku grozotu ali mislim da smo sve svjesne da se prestrasne stvari dogadaju. I nasa je duznost sprijeciti ih ako imamo priliku.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*tina55*, misli se pretvaraju u riječi, a riječi postaju djela. Tako i dosta zlostavljanih žena opisuje kako je počelo s verbalnim zlostavljanjem, pa se tome pridružilo i fizičko zlostavljanje. Majka opisana u početnom postu krenula je očito krivim putem. Ako je dijete od godine i pol toliko izbacuje iz takta, što će biti kasnije? Pa to jadno dijete puno toga još ne shvaća, a na ovaj način sigurno i neće tako brzo shvatiti.

Mislim da je ovo što si opisala primjer kako se NE treba i NE smije ophoditi s djetetom. Nekim ljudima jednostavno je potrebna pomoć u odgoju djece. Pomoć je potrebna svima nama, ali neki od nas je znaju potražiti u tekstovima npr. na Rodinom portalu, u knjigama, npr. dr Searsa, na radionicama, npr. NE! po guzi itd.
Neke druge roditelje potrebno je usmjeriti, ukazati im na neke stvari, na to da su prešli neke granice.
A ako to nije slučaj, ako granice nisu prijeđene, socijalna služba će to i utvrditi.

Prema Konvenciji Ujedinjenih naroda o pravima djeteta, dijete ima pravo "da njegovi roditelji dobiju dovoljnu i odgovarajuću podršku i pomoć u podizanju djece".

----------


## bambus99

mislim da je situacija malo škakljiva, ali ja da sam na tvom mistu probala bih porazgovarati s tom ženom.
kod mene u susidstvu živi obitelj koja je ajme i kuku. kad smo se mi doselili u ovaj kvart, prvo smo njih primjetili. u toj kući živi njih 7, i među njima curica koja danas ima 5 godina. isto smo znali po noći ćuti njen plač, urlanje od mame, bake....
nije nam bilo jasno sta se događa, ali na prvu smo mislili da mozda bebu (tad je imala oko 7-8 mj) nesto boli....
dok nismo malo više obratili pozornost.
ta curica je bila jako blijeda, s nekom cudnom bojom na licu, nekako neznam... jednostavno se vidilo da se nesto dogada. tata od curice je radio po cili dan, mama je bila doma ali nije vodila racuna od njoj  jer je i njena mama(znaci baka od curice) bolesna,otac (djed) alkoholicar, sestra (teta) cura u pubetetu koja ima probleme sa šečerom,brat (ujac) zavrsio u zatvoru... .... da ne duljim... obitelj u rasulu....
nama je bilo jako tesko gledati tu curicu koja uglavnom plače, oni viču na nju da prestane jer ce spavati vani na buri, da nece dobit mliko ako ne stane.......
nije to lako bilo slusati.
tad u tom periodu sam radila u ducanu u koji mi je znala povremeno doci njena druga baka (mama od tate), jedna stvarno fina zena, normalna, zdrava, razumna... i u nekoliko me je navrata pitala dali znam sta se dogada kod njih (je rekla ne! )... da su je znali zvati drugi susidi da dode po curicu...... i nakon nekog vremena kazem ja zeni sta se sve cuje, kako mala place.... i tako je pao dogovor. jednu noc je opet bio "cirkus" ja nazovem zenu, a ona dode s policijom.
od tada je curica kod nje, odselio se i njen otac, i mama.... i  sad kad vidim tu curicu budem bas sretna jer vidim da to dite napokon zivi u zdravoj okolini, da je naspavana, cista, sita, zdrava.......

----------


## Svimbalo

Potpisujem ivy i doroteu. 

Dutka, ajd, majketi, nemoj docirati baš u svakom postu koji napišeš. Ponekad imaš i neke dobre ideje, ali ti se izgube u prijevodu.

----------


## Demi

Primjecujem da one koje urlaju i vrijedjaju svoju djecu nebi pozvale policiju ili bilo kako reagirale a one koje ne maltretiraju svoju djecu da bi reagirale u slucaju tkonjuhine susjede...ja bi reagirala
a zanimljivo mi je i da one prve takodjer vrijedjaju one druge..takav im je valjda stil

da kazem djetetu da cu ga sravnit sa zemljom ili bacit, ma fuuuj

----------


## dorotea24

dutka ja ne znam što da ti kažem jer mi se čini kao da živiš u nekom paralelnom svemiru, a još uz to voliš sve analizirati, secirati i docirati (kako svimbalo kaže) pa prema tome već u startu vidim da nema smisla.

demi pa što je ovaj tvoj post nego  vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje?

----------


## oka

Iz mojeg kutka:
Svakako nije u redu da se odmah zove policija.
Prvo bi se trebalo sprijateljiti sa ženom izvan stana, pokušati zajedno piti kavu i upoznati ju.
Zatim ju uputiti i pokušati na neki nenapadni način pomoći i savjetovati.
Na kraju ako sve ne pomogne, ako se nastavi maltretiranje i nepodnošljivo ponašanje, reagirati.

Ovako odmah osuđivati, tek su se ljudi doselili, dvoje malene dječice, tko zna kakvi sve problemi
da žena pukne....ne mora značiti da ne voli svoju djecu i da se ne pokušava kontrolirati...(naravno da se ne opravdavaju verbalni ispadi)
Prvo joj pokušati pomoći a tek onda reagirati sa socijalnom.....

----------


## tina55

> Primjecujem da one koje urlaju i vrijedjaju svoju djecu nebi pozvale policiju ili bilo kako reagirale a one koje ne maltretiraju svoju djecu da bi reagirale u slucaju tkonjuhine susjede...ja bi reagirala
> a zanimljivo mi je i da one prve takodjer vrijedjaju one druge..takav im je valjda stil
> 
> da kazem djetetu da cu ga sravnit sa zemljom ili bacit, ma fuuuj


kao prvo ja nikad nisam ni zaurlala niti ičim vrijeđala svoje dijete, dakle nikad to nisam napravila niti namjeravam
ali nisam slijepa da ne vidim oko sebe kako ima roditelja koji manje ili više maltretiraju svoju djecu, pa što da im svima pozovem policiju?
ali ajde mi molim te reci što bi konkretno učinila da u redu na blagajni čuješ potpuno nepoznatu ženu kako tako prijeti svom djetetu? zvala joj policiju u supermarket i držala ju što vezanom za blagajnu?

----------


## ivy

> Primjecujem da one koje urlaju i vrijedjaju svoju djecu nebi pozvale policiju ili bilo kako reagirale a one koje ne maltretiraju svoju djecu da bi reagirale u slucaju tkonjuhine susjede...ja bi reagirala
> a zanimljivo mi je i da one prve takodjer vrijedjaju one druge..takav im je valjda stil


da, mi užasne majke koje vrijeđamo i urlamo na svoju djecu zagovaramo i tuđe nasilje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eda

mislim da je vjerojatnije da zeni treba pomoc i podrska nego da je ona sad neki sociopat ili zlostavljac (premda ni to nije iskljuceno). pogotovo ako je sama po cijeli dan s dvoje tako malih klinaca. ali ja bih isto radije onda to ispitala, pa mozda i pomogla, ako je sama a ti imas djecu pozoves da dodju, da vam se djeca poigraju, da se upoznate, pa onda i ti uskocis, uzmes joj dijete na igru nekih sat vremena, da ona malo predahne. 

kako netko napisa zena je mozda u postporodjajnoj, u komi, na rubu, mozda se i sama uzasno muci s tim kako se ponasa ali se ne zna, ne moze kontrolirati, ma tko ce ga znat, mozda je depresivna...uglavnom pokusala bih prije s ljudskim razumijevanjem nego s osudom na prvu.

----------


## eda

a da nasilja ima i da ce ga uvijek biti, samo mozda vise pasivnog i verbalnog, vidi se svaki dan i na ovom nasem forumu...

----------


## n.grace

> ne treba zatvarati oči pred nasiljem
> ali treba stvarno biti siguran da je to nasilje prije nego se nešto poduzme
> da ne bi ljudi imali problema gdje ne treba


Slažem se.

----------


## cvijeta73

nisam zadovoljna radio toga sa sobom, al opet dutkini postovi u meni bude poriv za verbalnim nasiljem. al ću se suzdržat.

u svakom slučaju, smatram da bih osobno reagirala samo u slučaju da sam *sto posto* sigurna da je dijete teško zlostavljano. jer ima i toga. a ne kad je odgajano u suprotnosti s rodinim tekstovima na portalu, u suprotnosti s juulom ili searsom. možda je to i slučaj, ne kažem, ali iz uvodnog posta ne možemo biti sigurni u ovo prvo.

----------


## Aradija

Ja isto imam jednu ludacu u stanu do mog koja histerise i vice na decu. To mi je strasno i svaki put se molim da prestane i zbog decice a i da ne bi morala da zovem policiju. Ali to je malo drugacija situacija jer dece je cetvoro i ima i vece dece. S jedne strane to histerisanje mi je neopravdano, niko je nije terao da radja cetvoro dece ako ne moze da izadje na kraj sa tim, sa druge strane to nije takvo vredjanje kao u tvom slucaju, vise da nije sposobna da se izbori sa decom pa vristi. Sumnjam da bi policija tu ista uradila, rekla bi da su deca nemoguca i tsl. Ali dete od 1,5 god i bebac - to svakako ne moze da potpadne pod "nemoguce". To sto ta zena radi mislim da je cist primer zlostavljanja. Tako da bih ja najverovatnije pozvala policiju. Mozes da razmisljas da time pomazes prvenstveno deci ali i toj zeni ukoliko treba da se leci, mozda i muzu ako ne shvata situaciju.

----------


## n.grace

> nisam zadovoljna radio toga sa sobom, al opet dutkini postovi u meni bude poriv za verbalnim nasiljem. al ću se suzdržat.


Nemoj tako, cvijeto, i to nešto govori o tebi  :Grin: 
Inače, potpuno se slažem s tvojim postom.

----------


## dorotea24

> nisam zadovoljna radio toga sa sobom, al opet dutkini postovi u meni bude poriv za verbalnim nasiljem. al ću se suzdržat.
> 
> u svakom slučaju, smatram da bih osobno reagirala samo u slučaju da sam *sto posto* sigurna da je dijete teško zlostavljano. jer ima i toga. a ne kad je odgajano u suprotnosti s rodinim tekstovima na portalu, u suprotnosti s juulom ili searsom. možda je to i slučaj, ne kažem, ali iz uvodnog posta ne možemo biti sigurni u ovo prvo.


kolegice vidim da se onako osjećajno razumijemo :Grin: 
potpisujem ostatak posta

----------


## Kaae

cvijeta rulz!

----------


## krumpiric

cvijeta potpisala bi te da rodu nisi spomenila :heheeheh (bajdvej, na Juulovom predavanju sam se uvjerila da su meni neke stvari previše, on priča o svojim osobnim granicama u kontkestu koje bi mi sve shvatile kao priličnu ležernost. Da meni baka i dida kažu djetetu da im se neda s njim igrati, a nisu ga vidili mjesecima, nego da imaju potrebu za štajaznam time da malo pišu u miru-uopće se nebi osjećala dobro)
Al dobro-ovo Dutkino dociranje me totalno oduševilo. I šetanje okolo i držanje predavanje drugim roditeljima. Ja bi ju izbacila iz kuće, a ne popila kavu.
Ja sam glasna (geni kameni), mislim da je okej da se stvar provjeri, pa zove policiju, a ne odmah raspašoj.

----------


## Smajlich

[QUOTE=cvijeta73;1832947]nisam zadovoljna radi toga sa sobom, al opet dutkini postovi u meni bude poriv za verbalnim nasiljem. al ću se suzdržat.
  Potpis! Suzdržavam se jer moram dovršit glazuru na torti, inače bih si dala oduška...:@

----------


## Smajlich

[QUOTE=cvijeta73;1832947]nisam zadovoljna radi toga sa sobom, al opet dutkini postovi u meni bude poriv za verbalnim nasiljem. al ću se suzdržat.
  Potpis! Suzdržavam se jer moram dovršit glazuru na torti, inače bih si dala oduška... :Mad:

----------


## Smajlich

Ispričavam se na ponavljanju, internet mi "šteka"... :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da bih i ja pokušala istražiti problem na način da odem do te majke i upoznam se s njom, provedem vremena s njom i djecom, tek onda bih joj spomenula da sam čula svađu, viku pa bih vidjela što bi odgovorila i kako bi se ponašala. Ako odmah ideš na soluciju da pozoveš policiju ili soc. službu što će oni reći tim ljudima, pa moraju otkriti da ih je susjed prijavio zbog toga i toga e sad ako nisu baš uračunljivi ili su "naglog temperamenta" možete i vi očekivati probleme od njih. Ovo drugo bih napravila tek da 100% sigurna da su ljudi zlostavljači. Eto to bih ja napravila a ti sad vidi.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ja isto imam jednu ludacu u stanu do mog koja histerise i vice na decu. To mi je strasno i svaki put se molim da prestane i zbog decice a i da ne bi morala da zovem policiju. *Ali to je malo drugacija situacija jer dece je cetvoro i ima i vece dece. S jedne strane to histerisanje mi je neopravdano, niko je nije terao da radja cetvoro dece ako ne moze da izadje na kraj sa tim, sa druge strane to nije takvo vredjanje kao u tvom slucaju, vise da nije sposobna da se izbori sa decom pa vristi.* Sumnjam da bi policija tu ista uradila, rekla bi da su deca nemoguca i tsl. Ali dete od 1,5 god i bebac - to svakako ne moze da potpadne pod "nemoguce". To sto ta zena radi mislim da je cist primer zlostavljanja. Tako da bih ja najverovatnije pozvala policiju. Mozes da razmisljas da time pomazes prvenstveno deci ali i toj zeni ukoliko treba da se leci, mozda i muzu ako ne shvata situaciju.


Ludaca? Neopravdano vristanje? Tko ju tjerao da radja toliku djecu?  :Shock: 
A sto je po tebi opravdano vristanje?
Sto ti znas o njihovoj obiteljskoj situaciji da mozes reci da je neopravdano?
Zar su tvoje odgojne metode jedine ispravne?
Ako je zena odlucila odgajati svoju djecu povisenim tonom, tko si ti da ju proglasavas ludacom?
Ajde da si rekla da ih vrijedja, ali vristanje na njih...zvati policiju...pa je li cijeli svijet poludio?  :Shock: 
Pa sto cemo sada morati paziti koliko decibela nas glas proizvodi u vlastitom stanu?
Necemo smjeti ni povisiti glas na djecu? Ma daj molim te  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marsupilami

> *Primjecujem* da one koje urlaju i vrijedjaju svoju djecu nebi pozvale policiju ili bilo kako reagirale a *one koje ne maltretiraju svoju djecu da bi reagirale* u slucaju tkonjuhine susjede...*ja bi reagirala*
> a zanimljivo mi je i da one prve takodjer vrijedjaju one druge..takav im je valjda stil
> 
> da kazem djetetu da cu ga sravnit sa zemljom ili bacit, ma fuuuj


Ne primjecujes ti nista, ti "pretpostavljas" ili "mislis", a moj pokojni ocuh je uvijek govorio:"Misliti je d**k znati" i bio je u pravu.
Ima jos jedna prigodna:"Pretpostavka je majka svih za**ba".

Oh svetice draga, ti si sigurno bezgresna jelda?
Nirvana cista sigurno, ti nikada ne povisujes glas na nikoga, a kamo li na djecicu, ma bravo  :Klap:

----------


## Beti3

Ako se ne želiš upoznavati i osobno umiješati, da malo pogledaš kako se starije dijete ponaša kada su vani, u šetnji. Da li je zadovoljno, odnos mame prema djeci kada nije sama u stanu. Možda iz toga uspiješ vidjeti da situacija nije za socijalnu službu, nego samo mama vikanjem izbacuje frustracije. 
Da li si primijetila da ih ostavlja same u stanu ili je ipak uvijek s njima unatoč vikanju? Ja priznajem da radije vičem nego primijenjujem bilo kakvu kaznu.
A tata, učestvuje li on?

----------


## mikka

ja bi isla iz osobne perspektive, ako bi me toliko smetalo. znaci zamolila bi zenu da ne urla toliko jer meni smeta, i da mi se dijete boji. jbg, cuje se, kaj ces.

ne bi ulazila u njezinu situaciju, pogotovo ne bez malo boljeg uvida u to sta se dogada.

inace i ja se znam derati, i to kako, a djeca su mi miljama daleko od zlostavljane.

----------


## Lucas

> a da nasilja ima i da ce ga uvijek biti, samo mozda vise pasivnog i verbalnog, vidi se svaki dan i na ovom nasem forumu...


potpis i točka.....

----------


## Deaedi

> nisam zadovoljna radio toga sa sobom, al opet dutkini postovi u meni bude poriv za verbalnim nasiljem. al ću se suzdržat.
> 
> u svakom slučaju, smatram da bih osobno reagirala samo u slučaju da sam *sto posto* sigurna da je dijete teško zlostavljano. jer ima i toga. a ne kad je odgajano u suprotnosti s rodinim tekstovima na portalu, u suprotnosti s juulom ili searsom. možda je to i slučaj, ne kažem, ali iz uvodnog posta ne možemo biti sigurni u ovo prvo.


Slazem se.

----------


## Aradija

> Ludaca? Neopravdano vristanje? Tko ju tjerao da radja toliku djecu? 
> A sto je po tebi opravdano vristanje?
> Sto ti znas o njihovoj obiteljskoj situaciji da mozes reci da je neopravdano?
> Zar su tvoje odgojne metode jedine ispravne?
> Ako je zena odlucila odgajati svoju djecu povisenim tonom, tko si ti da ju proglasavas ludacom?
> Ajde da si rekla da ih vrijedja, ali vristanje na njih...zvati policiju...pa je li cijeli svijet poludio? 
> Pa sto cemo sada morati paziti koliko decibela nas glas proizvodi u vlastitom stanu?
> Necemo smjeti ni povisiti glas na djecu? Ma daj molim te


Po meni vristanje uopste nije opravdano. Razumem da dete hoce da stavi ruku u utikac pa da roditelj vrisne kako to ne bi ucinilo. Ako ne histerisemo u ophodjenju sa drugim osobama nema razloga da to radimo sa decom. Ne kazem da svi roditelji moraju deliti moje misljenje ali postoji granica kad nesto prelazi u zlostavljanje i tada nadlezni organi moraju da reaguju a ne mogu da reaguju ako ne znaju. Ja mozda nisam dobro opisala taj slucaj jer tu je vise rec o nekom urlikanju koje deluje prilicno stravicno i u susednom stanu a mogu da zamislim na licu mesta i to se ponavlja. Ja svejedno nisam nazvala policiju ali i da jesam policija nije nikakvo zlo vec stiti ljude od drugih ljudi. To sto je ta osoba roditelj ne znaci da je vlasnik malog roba sa kojim moze da postupa kako hoce. Ako ne postoje elementi zlostavljanja policija i ostale neke sluzbe koje bi oni kontaktirali sigurno ne bi intervenisali zbog mog nekog poziva. Ali ako neka osoba zaista zlostavlja dete taj poziv koji sam ucinila ja ili Tkonjuh ili bilo ko ko je prijavio moze da spase dete ili decu. Neka deca su bila zlostavljana godinama jer su ljudi tako okretali glavu i nisu mislili da je to njihova stvar.

----------


## eda

sjetila sam se neke price od prije sto godina, ja sam bila klinka i sjecam se kroz maglu kako je u njemackoj zenu prijavila susjeda policiji jer je mislila da ostavlja dijete samo u kući. nama u jugi je bilo nepojmljivo da se susjedi prijavljuju policiji, ono nema sanse... uglavnom, zena je ostavljala psa ili macku, vise se ne sjecam, a ova je mislila da je to dijete. medjutim sto je bilo nama iz juge jos cudnije je da ti susjed ne zna imas li dijete ili ne, pa ono zivite u istoj zgradi. a evo dosla takva vremena i kod nas. 

nemoj me krivo shvatiti tkonjuh, zaista vjerujem u tvoju brigu za djecu, ali strah me da i kod nas dolaze vremena kad se deklerativno jako brinemo za dobrobit sve djece, a ono ne znamo ni tko su, ni sto su, ni kako zive,  niti imamo motivacije/vremena/zelje... za upoznati, ispitati, ali eto zelimo pomoci pa prijavljujemo policiji.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Po meni vristanje uopste nije opravdano.


Ama o ovome ti govorim, PO TEBI, dakle to je tvoje osobno misljenje.
Recimo moje osobno misljenje je da vristanje nije zlostavljanje dokle god nema vrijedjanja i prijetnji.
Da nije ugodno ni konstruktivno to je istina, ali da je to zlostavljanje?  :Unsure:

----------


## Aradija

Marsupilami,
nisam ni ja sigurna da je ovaj slucaj sto sam ja opisivala zlostavljanje stoga nista nisam ni radila povodom toga. Ustvari pogledala sam decu posto se igraju cesto na ulici i nisu mi odavala utisak da se ponasaju drugacije od ostale dece, sto mi je bila potvrda toga, bez obzira na moje licno misljenje. Ali ovo sto je Tkonjuh navela mi deluje kao znatno gori slucaj, upravo sto su deca sasvim malena a dobijaju takve pretnje i vredjanja, koja sigurno ne mogu ni da razumeju i samo postaju zastrasena...

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ma zovi policiju, ja se nebi dvoumila! *Zovi anonimno ili ih zamoli da ne kazu da si ti zvala*.


Ovo je nemoguće. Ako se ikada odlučiš zvati policiju zbog susjeda, susjedi će to znati da si ti učinila a i tvoje ime će ostati u policiji zabilježeno. Budeš li zvala ponovno izistog ili nekog drugog razloga, oni će ta tvoja zvanja povezati. Kum mi je policajac.

----------


## Trina

Kad čitam ovakve stvari, pomislim kako sam sretna što su mi najbliži susjedi svekar i svekrva koji znaju mene i moju djecu pa neće zvati policiju ali da je slučajno netko drugi, kao cura koja je otvorila ovu temu, ko zna, možda bi i meni socijalna služba i policija bili za vratom. Meni je uopće glupo na temelju materinog vikanja i dječjeg vrištanja zaključiti da se radi o zlostavljanju. Kod nas je uvijek glasno. Kćer mi vrišti otkad se rodila i dan danas tako reagira na svaku sitnicu. Ja se derem i prijetim, znam svašta izgovoriti. Niti ih zlostavljam niti sam istraumatizirala svoju djecu nego ih pokušavam odgajati, troje ih je, živahni su i glasni, nekad prskosni i neposlušni, nekad svakakvi a ja nekad puknem i urlam iz petnih žila. I da mi netko zove policiju zato što nisam robot, ma daj molim te. Niti sam ikad upoznala mamu koja odgaja djecu robotizirano, tiho, mirno, knjiški..niti mislim da je to normalno. To samo tu na forumu ima žena koje se pokušavaju predstaviti na neke čudne načine, inače u životu ja susrećem samo mame od krvi i mesa

----------


## dani1

Uf, neznam i ja vićem, nije da mi je drago, ali... Mama ima dvoje maaaale djece, tek je rodila, preselila, sto čuda i sama je doma. Ja bih se pokušala sprijateljiti, možda ženi treba pomoć, pričuvat joj starije dijete, možda stvarno nije sve tako crno. Ja vićem, imam ih troje i ponekad ili svojom glavom o zid ili vićem ili deset krugova oko kvarta (eto ovo zadnje nažalost nemogu jer je zabranjeno ostavljat djecu same u kući). Zna biti teško, doista teško, ali ja nemogu naći drugi način, puknem. Nekad brojim do 1000, nekad plaćem nasred sobe, nekad vićem da me grlo boli, a nekad sam kul i sve shendlam bez problema. Ahhh.

----------


## ljiljan@

Vas vikalice u potpunosti razumijem.
Ja ne vičem.
Nemam snage.
Jutros u 01 sat išla po veliku djecu u grad. MM bi ih pustio do dva (pa punoljetni su) a ja - zmaj upalim auto i po njih. Još ne voze, a i bolje je tako. Jer bih onda još manje spavala.
U 7:00 Ivan me probudi i moram s njim u dnevni boravak jer bi gledao crtić. Mamurna i s glavoboljom objašnjavam da crtići počinju kasnije, pokušavam dobiti koju minuticu da odrijemam, ali ne...
Poslije ručka ja bih spavala a on dva sata pjeva, viče...nakon toga uzmem ga na ruke i predam MM...evo ti ga dragi, meni ga je dosta. I uzeo ga on, sve OK, ali dok ga je uspio obući, pa spremiti sebe...nije mi više do spavanja...tako oni lijepo otišli u šetnju a ja evo tipkam.
Blago vama koje se izvičete...no ipak pazite da ne vrijeđate djecu. Nikome nije drago...

----------


## MarijaP

Jao, pa pozovi ženu na kavu. Čisto da ne bude sama u tom stanu. I ja bih prolupala da sam se selila s tako malom djecom. I da dodjem negdje gdje ne znam nikoga i nemam nikog za razgovor.
A još treba i sve raspakirati.... Aime i kuku. 

Pa pozvoni joj na vrata u neko normalno doba i predstavi se i pozovi je ili kod sebe ili u šetnju. Pa možeš i starijeg uzeti na sat vremena da žena raspakira koju kutiju. 

A policija i socijalna?! A šta očekuješ da bi njihov dolazak napravio? Ako ih prijaviš za deračinu, dobit će novčanu kaznu za remećenje mira i, vrlo vjerojatno će joj muž morati još više raditi da to otplati i ona će biti još više pod stresom. A socijalna vraća djecu u domove gdje su bili i seksualno zlostavljani. Pa čitate li vi novine?!

Mislim da je za majčin odnos prema djeci izuzetno bitno da bude u nekakvoj interakciji s odraslima. Mene spašava razgovor sa susjedama. Poneka kavica - rijetko mogu, ali mi napuni baterije.

----------


## Demi

> Ama o ovome ti govorim, PO TEBI, dakle to je tvoje osobno misljenje.
> Recimo moje osobno misljenje je da vristanje nije zlostavljanje dokle god nema vrijedjanja i prijetnji.
> Da nije ugodno ni konstruktivno to je istina, ali da je to zlostavljanje?


samu sebe pobijas. pa jel autorica teme fino rekla da joj susjeda svaki dan vrijedja i prijeti djetetu...

----------


## pikula

O kojoj se mjeri radi to mi ne možemo ovako pogoditi, možda žena zvuči potpuno neuračunljivo makar samo vikala dosta mi je ili prestanite konačno plakati, to mi ovako ne možemo pogoditi. Ali ako te uznemiruje popričaj s drugim susjedima, sigurno je ne čuješ samo ti, probaj i s njom malo pročavrljati kad je sretneš u parkiću, dućanu, ako djeca izgledaju sretno  i veselo i žena uravnoteženo funkcionira možda je ipak sam neka emotivna ili hormonalna kriza u pitanju. Uostalom možeš nazvati hrabri telefon i opisati točnu situaciju bolje nego ovdje, oni ti imaju detaljne upute što i kako, kada prijaviti. Ako ništa drugo bar će tebe umiriti, sigurno ti nije lako slušati takve ispade, oni su vrlo stručni baš s takvim situacijama

----------


## pikula

http://www.hrabritelefon.hr/hr/stran...nemarenu-djecu

----------


## Marsupilami

> samu sebe pobijas. pa jel autorica teme fino rekla da joj susjeda svaki dan vrijedja i prijeti djetetu...


Treba citati sve postove, a ne izvlaciti iz konteksta.
Ovaj citat koji si uzela odnosio se na post i primjer od  		Aradije, pravilno sam ju i citirala.
 Citati malo bolje prije nego se nekoga optuzi za kontradikciju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljiljan@

> A policija i socijalna?! A šta očekuješ da bi njihov dolazak napravio? Ako ih prijaviš za deračinu, dobit će novčanu kaznu za remećenje mira i, vrlo vjerojatno će joj muž morati još više raditi da to otplati i ona će biti još više pod stresom. A socijalna vraća djecu u domove gdje su bili i seksualno zlostavljani. Pa čitate li vi novine?!


Ti si jedina pogodila u srž problema.

----------


## Tashunica

bože koliko svetica na ovom forumu, sve me neki stid hvata  :Saint: 

i da, kao što netko reče, cvijeta rulz   :Klap:

----------


## ana.m

Pas koji laje ne grize!!

Ne znam koga bih prije potpisala! 
*Cvijetu, Trinu, Marsupilami..*

Kako krumpirić reče....geni kameni. 
Meni svi govore da ne urlam kad normalno pričam, onda možeš misliti kako to zvuči kad zaurlam.

I da meni zbog toga netko dođe na vrata i krene mi popovati...Ajme u kaj se ovaj svijet pretvorio!
Nekad me susjed preko puta zna zezati (čuje ponekad da vičem na Janka ako je na hodniku ispred stana, jer inače u stanove se ne čuje ništa, čak ni bebe kad se deru) da kad mene čuje kak vičem da se sjeti svoje mladosti kad su njegova djeca bila mala i da se samo slatko nasmije na to...
Susjedi ispod nas se milion puta znam ispričavati za lupanje klinaca, tutnje po stanu, bacaju kocke...Ona samo odmahuje rukom i govori da su to djeca i da neka ih ni slučajno ne špotam zbog toga (a starija gospođa koja nikad nije imala svoju djecu). Kad se spuštamo s 4. kata, ja sama s njih troje, tp ponekad zvuči kao krdo slonova, a kažem ja čak ni ne moram povisiti glas i bez toga sam glasna...
Hvala ti Bože na takvim susjedima!

----------


## Franny

slažem se s mnogima ovdje koje bi prvo ispitale o čemu se radi, čak i s onima koje ne bi zabadale nos u tuđe stvari. :Razz:  ali nikako s onima koje bi na prvu loptu odmah policiju, socijalu, swat, specijalce i forenzičare  :Wink: 
danas je postalo, vljada, pomodno svašta nazivati zlostavljanjem. ako te pogledam drugačije od očekivanog, budeš me smatrala zlostavljačem?? i slično...

ono što je meni prvo palo u oči je slijedeće: ima starije dijete (koje nije jaaako staro da bi možda moglo shvatiti što mu se događa ili verbalizirati svoje osjećaje) i vrlo malo dijete. dakle, nije li možda to starije ljubomorno na mlađe dijete?? pa svoju frustraciju iskazuje na neki svoj način, što majku (koja je tek rodila, možda i danonoćno doji, možda i 24/7 ne spava, nema pomoći ni od koga da joj skuha, opere ili spegla ili pomogne da na pol sata "ubije oko" i sijaset mogućnosti o kojima se bez neke provjere i dokaza može samo nagađati...) u nekoj milisekundi dovede u stanje kad se više ne može kontrolirati...

i još nešto...za takve situacije nema kućnog reda  :Wink:  sorry, ali nema. jer nisu djeca na baterije ili roboti pa ćemo im (pogotovo 1ipogodišnjaci)lijepo reći: "zlateko, sad od 22h do 6 ujutro nemoj biti zahtjevno, nemoj se plakati, urlati, nemoj biti frustrirano, samo diši, oke? "

----------


## ana.m

> i još nešto...za takve situacije nema kućnog reda  sorry, ali nema. jer nisu djeca na baterije ili roboti pa ćemo im (pogotovo 1ipogodišnjaci)lijepo reći: *"zlateko, sad od 22h do 6 ujutro nemoj biti zahtjevno, nemoj se plakati, urlati, nemoj biti frustrirano, samo diši, oke?* "


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Kod nas je muk od negdje 21-7:30...Dobri smo!

----------


## winnerica

Ah, moram samo reći da sam sretna što živimo u svojoj kući u kojoj mogu urlat, skakat i tsl. ako treba u ponoć ili u 6 h ujutro...Ja sam bučna žena, a bome i moja djeca (jedino mm je tih), vjerujem da bi više puta netko našu konverzaciju s etaže na etažu (čitaj: dovikivanje iz prizemlja na kat i sl.) zamijenio za nekulturno urlanje, a možda i za zlostavljanje (npr. kad sina požurujem vikanjem u školu - tipa: jesi gotov više, ideeeešš doljeee, zakasnit ćeešš?) ali nemogu opravdavati grube izraze izrečene malom djetetu, pa makar oni bili i procijeđeni kroz zube ili prošaputani djetetu - znači: gledaj sadržaj, a ne formu!Uostalom, da sam na mjestu pokretačice foruma vjerujem da bih toj ženi pozvonila na vrata i zamolila je da ne urla uopće (ništa) jer time plaši moje dijete! Kakva kava? Pa napisala je da je ščučurena bila sa svojim djetetom dok je ova urlala - e tu bih reagirala, pa taman da se tamo preglasno pjevalo,a ne vikalo!

----------


## vertex

> Neko jutro je mene i malenoga probudilo urlanje, i vristanje majke i ovog starijeg kindera....Djetesce je bjezalo po stanu, vristeci od placa a majka je isla za njim iz prostorije u prostoriju i verbalno ga vrijedala rijecima koje ne zelim niti spomenuti  prijetila mu je da ce ga sravniti sa zemljom ako samo pisne ili se pomakne sa mjesta, govorila mu je prestrasne stvari i toliko urlala da je to bilo prestrasno za slusati.


Ajmo reći da čujete točno ovo gore, upućeno djetetu (bebi) od *1.5 godine*. Je li to vama stvarno spada u kategoriju "svi smo različiti" i "ah, da čujete mene kako vičem"?
Ja sam imala priliku slušati člana šire obitelji kako se slično izderava na unuku od 3.5 godine. Baka viče "Razbit ću te!", a curica vrišti i moli, doslovno moli "Baka, nemoj me razbit". A onda je baka nosi na WC i vrišti "Seri, sad seri, sad tu seri!!". Bilo je prije godinu dana, a sad mi se srce opet uzlupalo dok o tome pišem i praktički sam van sebe. Curica se pokakila u gaće, pa je dirala rukama...
Ovaj prvi dio s razbijanjem i vrištanjem je trajao neko vrijeme, bila sam krenula da ću do njih, kaže mi muž nemoj, nije na nama...A na kome je? Zaustavila sam se, pa sam ipak pošla do njih. I ništa, umirila sam baku. Rekla sam, nemojte, mala je, ne radi to ona vama, da zna bolje napravila bi bolje, tek mora naučit, ajde budite strpljivi. Zbunila sam je. To je za njeno dobro, kaže, ona je želi naučit. I smirila se, do sljedećeg puta kad će izgubit živce. Pretprošlo ljeto se ta malena pokakila na plaži, pa je sjedila na tuti cijelo popodne. Ali cijelo popodne.
Šta ćete vidjet na ulici? Ništa, unučicu koja jako voli svoju baku. I baka voli unučicu, to pišem bez sarkazma.
Šta napraviti kad ste promatrač, to je zaista teško, teško pitanje. Mislim da većina ljudi ipak osjeti razliku između bučnog temperamenta i zlostavljanja. Zlostavljane djece je jako puno - pa neće biti da se to uvijek negdje drugo događa. Ovdje pola vas uvjerava ženu da se nikako, ali nikako nije moglo raditi o zlostavljanju.

----------


## vertex

Zapravo, ova moja zadnja rečenica mislim da i nije istinita. Pod dojmom ove teme, pa vjerojatno preuveličavam.

----------


## tina55

osobno se slažem da je bitan sadržaj, a ne forma, dakle mislim da je svako vrijeđanje, omalovažavanje, prijetnje i sl., pa čak i neuvažavanje djetetove različitosti i neravnopravan odnos spram djeteta psihičko zlostavljanje
ipak razlika je između prijetnji i vrijeđanja i toga da dijete neki puta nesvjesno dovedemo u neravnopravan odnos, ovo prvo je za prijaviti, ali opet tu djecu ni u soc. ustanova ne čeka idila

----------


## meda

> Jao, pa pozovi ženu na kavu. Čisto da ne bude sama u tom stanu. I ja bih prolupala da sam se selila s tako malom djecom. I da dodjem negdje gdje ne znam nikoga i nemam nikog za razgovor.
> A još treba i sve raspakirati.... Aime i kuku. 
> 
> Pa pozvoni joj na vrata u neko normalno doba i predstavi se i pozovi je ili kod sebe ili u šetnju. Pa možeš i starijeg uzeti na sat vremena da žena raspakira koju kutiju. 
> 
> A policija i socijalna?! A šta očekuješ da bi njihov dolazak napravio? Ako ih prijaviš za deračinu, dobit će novčanu kaznu za remećenje mira i, vrlo vjerojatno će joj muž morati još više raditi da to otplati i ona će biti još više pod stresom. A socijalna vraća djecu u domove gdje su bili i seksualno zlostavljani. Pa čitate li vi novine?!
> 
> Mislim da je za majčin odnos prema djeci izuzetno bitno da bude u nekakvoj interakciji s odraslima. Mene spašava razgovor sa susjedama. Poneka kavica - rijetko mogu, ali mi napuni baterije.


 
slazem se s ovim.
ne banaliziram problem, i po opisu to je zlostavljanje. 
ali toj zeni treba pomoc. a ja ne vidim kako ce joj policija pomoci.

----------


## Peterlin

Ne znam, ja bih si dobro razmislila da li ovakvu osobu pozvati na kavu...

Pozvonila možda bih i upozorila na kućni red (okrutne li mene) pogotovo ako bi vrištanje odrasle osobe smetalo meni ili mojoj djeci.

Pozvati na kavu? Ma ni u ludilu... Reći joj da ću pozvati czss ili policiju - to bih učinila. Pozvala policiju ili czss ipak ne bih, ali zaprijetila bih.

Sprijateljiti se i navući problematičnu osobu na vrat sebi i svojoj djeci? No way! I baš me zanima koliko bi je vas ZAISTA pozvalo na kavu???

----------


## miniminia

nikako nisam za zlostavljanje.

ali zvati policiju mi se čini kao zadnji korak.
Edi je pogodila bit problema, postali smo otuđeni. prije su zgrade bile malo selo, svatko je o svakome sve znao...Mi zapravo ništa ne znamo o toj mami i djeci...
Znamo djelomičnu sliku...Gadna stvar je naša osobna percepcija, da pitaš svakog od nas istu stvar, svatko će imati svoju istinu o onome što se dogodilo...

Ono što me brine je , što ako ona stvarno zlostavlja tu svoju djecu...Kako pomoći djeci? Može li policija, socijalna služba, država pomoći toj djeci?  Teško...

Pitanje je kako pomoći majci? Cure koje spominju kavu mislim da su najbliže pomoći. Možda ženu muž vara, nema posla, ima dvoje male djece? Na nekakvoj kavi, na kojoj nećeš previše pilati o njenom deranju, možda stvarno i najviše pomogneš toj djeci....
Ne znam , samo pretpostavljam , kao i mi svi, a već je netko rekao -pretpostavka je majka svih............  :Smile: 

bučnost sama po sebi nije tako gadna stvar  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Mislim da je pikula dala najbolji prijedlog, nazvati hrabri telefon i s njima se posavjetovati. Ja bih se oslonila na njihovo iskustvo, tako da ako nešto poduzimam, to zaista i bude nešto što će poboljšati situaciju.

----------


## miniminia

već je peterlin napisala, a ja postala  :Smile: 
istina je što kaže...ali ja bih prva pozvala na kavu..

----------


## miniminia

> Mislim da je pikula dala najbolji prijedlog, nazvati hrabri telefon i s njima se posavjetovati. Ja bih se oslonila na njihovo iskustvo, tako da ako nešto poduzimam, to zaista i bude nešto što će poboljšati situaciju.


slažem se u potpunosti s ovim

----------


## Cocolina

Kad čitam sve ovo zahvalim Bogu na dobrim i razumnim susjedima na katu i ispod njega!

----------


## meda

tesko je ovako na nevideno govoriti sto bi napravili, ali stvarno si mogu sebe zamisliti u takvoj situaciji s dvoje male djece kakav je bio moj D (koji je stalno plakao, za sve moguce, ako ga se ne nosi, ako nije na cici, ne jede, ne spava, sve ga zanima, a nista duze od pola minute, svlacit se ne da, oblacit se ne da itd, itd), i to jos jedno za drugim i bez ikakve pomoci obitelji, sire zajednice, zatvorena u stanu u centru grada. 
svaka cast onome ko ne bi postao 'problematicna' osoba bar jednom dnevno

----------


## lidać2

kada sam sve ovo procitala ,mogu rec kako mi je drago sto zivim u kuci sa velikim dvoristem i nemam blizu prozora priljepljenu drugu kucu... :Grin: 

kod nas zna vladati takav rasposoj da se cudim sto su zidovi citavi (iako sam malo primjetila koju pukotinu :Grin: )

----------


## Demi

> Ajmo reći da čujete točno ovo gore, upućeno djetetu (bebi) od *1.5 godine*. Je li to vama stvarno spada u kategoriju "svi smo različiti" i "ah, da čujete mene kako vičem"?
>  Ovdje pola vas uvjerava ženu da se nikako, ali nikako nije moglo raditi o zlostavljanju.


To je ono sto mene jako cudi i zabrinjava...da li neke nisu pazljivo procitale tkonjuhin post ili se kod nas jos uvijek smatra da se mozemo prema djeci ponasat kao prema stvarima ili makar kao prema kucnim ljubimcima (mada neki kao da imaju vise strpljhenja za zivotinje) ili se smatra da su nasilje , vrijedjanje , prijetnje ucinkovite i primjerene odgojne metode...a povrh svega ta ljudska malodusnost ala necu se mjesati , nije na meni ili sta me se tice je takodjer pokazatelj mnogo cega loseg u necijim mentalnim sklopovima.

----------


## Demi

i samo da spomenem, u naprednoj drzavi u kakvoj ja sada zivim, nema sanse da smijete istuci dijete jer ako vas neko vidi i prijavi a prijavit ce jer se zna da nasilje radja nasilje i to nije prihvacena odgojna metoda....a ovu tkonjuhinu susjedu bi svi susjedi prijavili...ali ovdje nisu policajci svodnici i ubojice i rade svoj posao kao i socijalna sluzba.

----------


## MarijaP

Demi, ne znam o kojoj naprednoj državi pričaš, ali sa zapada par puta godišnje stignu vijesti o majci koja ubije djecu u stanu, a prvi susjedi nisu niti znali da žena tu živi. I, koliko čujem od rodbine iz naprednih država, tamo se ne prijavljuje zbog dobrobiti djece, već jer se vikanjem remeti kućni red.

Peterlin, zašto misliš da je trajno problematična osoba? 
Ja jesam pozivala na kavu jednu susjedu koju nisam niti upoznala, već me njena majka zamolila da ju provjerim s vremena na vrijeme jer su sumnjali da nije dobro (depresija). OK, cijela situacija je bila nenormalna jer se radilo o maloljetnim roditeljima čiji su roditelji zaključili da je lakše zvoniti susjedima, nego uzeti k sebi djecu koja se toliko očito nisu snašla sama s bebicom, ali je za njih ne mislim da su trajno problematične osobe osuđene na propast, već da su ljudi koji su odabrali jako loš put u teškoj situaciji. 

A riječi izgovorene tako malom djetetu?! Da, definitivno spadaju u zlostavljanje. I vjerujem da se u majci sa svakom takvom izgovorenom riječi samo nakuplja dublja frustracija i rješenje je sve dalje. Policija i socijalna, na žalost, nemaju mehanizme da smanje količinu nakupljane frustracije.
A ako autorica doista želi pomoći djetetu, onda mi se čini da je najbolje poslušati savjet o zvanju Plavog telefona pa nek oni savjetuju šta i kako.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, zašto misliš da je trajno problematična osoba?


Ne mislim da je trajno problematična. Mislim da jest problematična, jer bi u protivnom potražila pomoć. Makar od susjeda. Ili bi se barem došla predstaviti u stilu "mi smo novi ovdje, oprostite ako djeca budu plakala ili budemo stvarali buku". U depresiji ili ne, s malom djecom ili ne - ona je ODRASLA a djeca to nisu. I ne bih s takvom osobom pila kavu. Upozorila bih je na problematično ponašanje, to bih, baš kako sam i napisala. A dalje bi puno ovisilo o njenoj reakciji. 

Uostalom, pokretačica topica se ne javlja. Možda je poslušala savjet odavde, pozvala ženu na kavu i još uvijek razgovaraju...

A sad ozbiljno - mislim da se svatko od nas prvo treba pobrinuti za SVOJE probleme (pomest ispred vlastitih vrata) a onda tek može davati rame za plakanje potpuno nepoznatim osobama.

----------


## seni

> Neko jutro je mene i malenoga probudilo urlanje, i vristanje majke i ovog starijeg kindera....Djetesce je bjezalo po stanu, vristeci od placa a majka je isla za njim iz prostorije u prostoriju i verbalno ga vrijedala rijecima koje ne zelim niti spomenuti  prijetila mu je da ce ga sravniti sa zemljom ako samo pisne ili se pomakne sa mjesta, govorila mu je prestrasne stvari i toliko urlala da je to bilo prestrasno za slusati.
> 
> To je trajalo *nekih 10 minuta*....
> 
> Od tada se to ponavlja *najmanje jednom dnevno* u tom stanu ispod nas.
> ?





> Ajmo reći da čujete točno ovo gore, upućeno djetetu (bebi) od *1.5 godine*. Je li to vama stvarno spada u kategoriju "svi smo različiti" i "ah, da čujete mene kako vičem"?
> Ja sam imala priliku slušati člana šire obitelji kako se slično izderava na unuku od 3.5 godine. Baka viče "Razbit ću te!", a curica vrišti i moli, doslovno moli "Baka, nemoj me razbit". A onda je baka nosi na WC i vrišti "Seri, sad seri, sad tu seri!!". Bilo je prije godinu dana, a sad mi se srce opet uzlupalo dok o tome pišem i praktički sam van sebe. Curica se pokakila u gaće, pa je dirala rukama...
> Ovaj prvi dio s razbijanjem i vrištanjem je trajao neko vrijeme, bila sam krenula da ću do njih, kaže mi muž nemoj, nije na nama...A na kome je? Zaustavila sam se, pa sam ipak pošla do njih. I ništa, umirila sam baku. Rekla sam, nemojte, mala je, ne radi to ona vama, da zna bolje napravila bi bolje, tek mora naučit, ajde budite strpljivi. Zbunila sam je. To je za njeno dobro, kaže, ona je želi naučit. I smirila se, do sljedećeg puta kad će izgubit živce. Pretprošlo ljeto se ta malena pokakila na plaži, pa je sjedila na tuti cijelo popodne. Ali cijelo popodne.
> Šta ćete vidjet na ulici? Ništa, unučicu koja jako voli svoju baku. I baka voli unučicu, to pišem bez sarkazma.
> Šta napraviti kad ste promatrač, to je zaista teško, teško pitanje. Mislim da većina ljudi ipak osjeti razliku između bučnog temperamenta i zlostavljanja. Zlostavljane djece je jako puno - pa neće biti da se to uvijek negdje drugo događa. Ovdje pola vas uvjerava ženu da se nikako, ali nikako nije moglo raditi o zlostavljanju.


ja se slazem sa vertex.

jasno mi je da je situacija jako komplicirana i delikatna. i da zena ocito treba pomoc. naravno da je puno toga u ocima promatraca, te da ne mozemo sa sigurnoscu znati sto je zaista posrijedi. isto tako je poanta da se zeni pomogne. zvanje policije sigurno nije laka odluka, a "jehovini svjedoci" metode nisu bas moj prvi izbor.

meni se ovaj prijedlog sa hrabrim telefonom cini jako dobar i suvisao.

uz to, moram primjetiti da me zaista cudi ovoliki broj javljanja, koja smatraju da "malo vikanja" i nije bas strasno. i sama sam s juga i i meni se dogodi da izgubim kontrolu i zavicem, mada se tim ne ponosim.
medutim gubljenje kontrole ponekad i svakodnevno izderavanje i urlanje su dvije potpuno razlicite stvari.

takode je velika razlika izmedu 4-godisnjeg, 5-godisnjeg djeteta i male curke/gotovo bebe. urlati svakodnevno na malo djetesce je naprosto neprihvatljivo.

jasno je meni da je zena mozda u takvoj situaciji da ne zna drugacije, da puca po svim savovima, ali to nikako nije opravdanje za takav odnos prema djetetu. ako vec sama nije u stanju razumjeti da sama treba psiholosku pomoc, te zbog razloga ovakvih ili onakvih sama ili njen suprug tu pomoc ne trazi, mozda joj treba pomoc sa strane da je u to uvjeri.

dakle, ja ljudski mogu razumjeti, da netko moze doci zbog raznih okolnosti/vlastite strukture licnosti u takvo stanje da se svakodnevno izderava i urla na malo dijete, ali iz toga bih zakljucila da roditelj treba pomoc, a ne da je takvo ponasanje u redu.

upravo suprotno. neprihvatljivo je. i prestrasno za dijete.

----------


## Beti3

*seni*, ja se potpuno slažem s tobom, ali, na žalost, danas ne smiješ mami reći da bi možda trebala staviti dijete u hlad ili bar kapicu na glavu na plaži jer ćeš dobiti takav rafal od nje, iako ona time ugrožava i zdravlje i život djeteta, a kamoli ići nekome na vrata od stana i govoriti mu što da radi. 

Vrlo je teško biti pametan u ovakvoj situaciji, jer ti se može obiti o glavu. No, autorica nam se ne javlja i ja se nadam da nije išla na vrata i ....

----------


## seni

hrabri telefon je pametan prijedlog.

----------


## pomikaki

Slažem se sa vertex i seni.
I meni je malo čudan taj više puta ponovljen stav "svi vičemo na djecu, dobro da nemam susjede koji zabadaju nos u moja posla".
Da mi se nešto slično događa u stanu do mene, ne znam da li bih mogla mirno živjeti i slušati svaki dan bez da provjerim što se događa. Možda je stvarno ženi potrebno samo malo pomoći i razgovora, možda bi to bio najhrabriji čin, možda i najkorisniji. A možda i ne, kako kaže Peterlin, ja bih se ipak bojala navući si takvu osobu na vrat. 
Potpisujem i pikulu, možda je najbolje za početak nazvati hrabri telefon, opisati detaljno što se događa i pitati što dalje.
Kad se dogodi najgore i kad u novinama (odnosno na naslovnici 24 sata :bljuv: ) osvane članak o pretučenom djetetu svi se pitaju zašto susjedi nisu reagirali  :Undecided:

----------


## krumpiric

Zato što nitko od nas to nije čuo, trebaš valjda čut da osjetiš razliku između umorne mame koja se zaderala i zlostavljanja.

----------


## Cocolina

Nitko normalan neće ostati imun na zlostavljanje/maltretiranje djece. 
Najbitnije u cijeloj ovoj priči je to da se ta dječica zaštite i naravno nikoga ne optužiti bez dokaza jer svi znam da kada jednom ti pokuca CZSS neće se samo tako lako maknuti iz života.

Neka stručnije osobe daju savjet pod time mislim na osobe koje rade na telefonu.

----------


## ana.m

I još jedan stvar...Nisu svima kriteriji isti, odnosno, nekome je strašno kad netko uopće povisi ton, ali ono najmanje...Kaj bi taj netko rekao kad ja zaurlam? Taj bi mislio da doma djecu u najmanju ruku držim na lancu.
Ok, nije mi baš isto izderavanje na 5 ili 6 godišnjakam koji se ponaša kao pubertetlija i na dijete od 1.5 godine. 
Ali evo moj sin je takav _dramaqueen_ da je to strašno. Čovjek bi pomislio kaj mu je, zvao hitnu i kaj ja znam, a on se čvrgnuo u koljeno.  :Rolling Eyes:  Onda mene gledaju kao luđakinju jer ja totalno cool stojim pored njega i molim ga da se ustane i ne glumi.

Nij baš da ima veze s temom, ali nedavno u jednom trgovačkom centru hodam s Elom u kolicima i Jankom sa strane. Ispred mene dvoje klinaca jedno beba od cca 1,5 godinu i starija seka od cca 3 godine, iza mene starci od yih klinaca. Klinci trče spopeltu se i opadnu, starija preko mlađeg. Nama u susret prilazi neka gospođa, ja prolazim pored ovo dvoje kao da se nije ništa desilo, jer njihova je mama iza mene, vidi ih, prilazi im, meni je dovoljno što moram paziti na svoju djecu....I ova gospođa me strelja malte ne pogledom što ja tako cool ne reagiram na ove klince.  :Rolling Eyes: 
I općenito MRZIM kad se moje dijete spopetlja, pa opadne ili nekaj, ništ strašno uglavnom (ja sam tu blizu, UVIJEK, vidim kaj se događa, ali ne letim na svaku) a netko odmah priskače u pomoć, pogledom me traži, kao ja ne brinem o svojoj djeci.I onda im se ja moram malte ne opravdavati zakaj ja nisam digla i ne znam kaj napravila...Mislim, nadam se da ste shvatili moj piont....
Ovo urlanje ove mame nije baš to, ali petljanje svakako jest, pogotovo što nitko ne zna pravo stanje stvari.

----------


## Deaedi

Necu banalizirati navedene primjere, ali samo da kazem da sam se ja sa nekih 5,6g derala: Upomoc ljudi, ubit ce, upomoc, pomozite mi...

A prali su mi kosu...na nacin da sam lezala na stolu, baka je drzala rucnik na ocima da mi slucajno koja kapljica ne bi usla u oci, a mama je ispirala sampon sa salicom nad lavorom...Sad im kazem da im skidam kapu sto su to trpjeli..

Nikad me nisu udarili ni povikali na mene.

----------


## Demi

> *Necu banalizirati navedene primjere*, ali samo da kazem da sam se ja sa nekih* 5,6g* derala: Upomoc ljudi, ubit ce, upomoc, pomozite mi...
> 
> A prali su mi kosu...na nacin da sam lezala na stolu, baka je drzala rucnik na ocima da mi slucajno koja kapljica ne bi usla u oci, a mama je ispirala sampon sa salicom nad lavorom...Sad im kazem da im skidam kapu sto su to trpjeli..
> *
> Nikad me nisu udarili ni povikali na mene.*


kakva ti je to usporedba? na dijete iz ove teme majka vice, vrijedja, prijeti i ima 1,5 god

----------


## Pinky

ja sam dalmatinka, glasno govorim otkad sam usta otvorila. kad sam emocionalnije vezana za temu o kojoj se priča, glas mi je još više povišen. ne derem se tada, iako mnogi govore da jesam  :Laughing: 
a sad - miješati se ili ne, svačija osobna odluka. samo se treba razmišljati o posljedicama koje ćemo izazvati reakcijom na situaciju o kojoj više pretpostavljamo nego znamo.

dutkini savjeti su ekstremni u jednom smjeru, marsupilami je odreagirala ko da se o njoj priča. odgovor je negdje u sredini.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Demi, ne znam o kojoj naprednoj državi pričaš, ali sa zapada par puta godišnje stignu vijesti o majci koja ubije djecu u stanu, a prvi susjedi nisu niti znali da žena tu živi. I, koliko čujem od rodbine iz naprednih država, tamo se ne prijavljuje zbog dobrobiti djece, već jer se vikanjem remeti kućni red.


I opet ću te potpisati...
Zadnji slučaj pred nekoliko tjedana onih dviju slatkica, blizanke iz švicarsko kanadske obitelji.

----------


## bambus99

> ja sam dalmatinka, glasno govorim otkad sam usta otvorila. kad sam emocionalnije vezana za temu o kojoj se priča, glas mi je još više povišen. ne derem se tada, iako mnogi govore da jesam 
> a sad - miješati se ili ne, svačija osobna odluka. samo se treba razmišljati o posljedicama koje ćemo izazvati reakcijom na situaciju o kojoj više pretpostavljamo nego znamo.
> 
> dutkini savjeti su ekstremni u jednom smjeru, marsupilami je odreagirala ko da se o njoj priča. odgovor je negdje u sredini.


i ja nekad kad pricam (dalmatinka  :Smile:  ) se malo "zanesem" pa ispada kao da vicem.
e sad, kad beban jos malo naraste, budem li nastavila ovako pricati, mozda ce i mene netko prijavit misleci da vicem na dite ?

----------


## ana.m

Ja nisam dakmatinka, ali sam glasnaaaaa. I mrzim kad mi netko dok najnormalnije pričam kaže da neka se ne derem. A još sam i temperamentna...

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ja isto imam jednu ludacu u stanu do mog koja histerise i vice na decu. To mi je strasno i svaki put se molim da prestane i zbog decice a i da ne bi morala da zovem policiju. Ali to je malo drugacija situacija jer dece je cetvoro i ima i vece dece. S jedne strane to histerisanje mi je neopravdano, niko je nije terao da radja cetvoro dece ako ne moze da izadje na kraj sa tim, sa druge strane to nije takvo vredjanje kao u tvom slucaju, vise da nije sposobna da se izbori sa decom pa vristi. Sumnjam da bi policija tu ista uradila, rekla bi da su deca nemoguca i tsl.


Ja cu samo jos jednom citirati dio posta na koji sam ja reagirala.
Vec sam ga citirala i opet ga citiram, ocigledno je mnogima promaklo u iscitavanju teme napreskokce.

Naravno da ne smtram da je u redu 18 mjesecnom djetetu prijetiti da ces g ubiti, zaklati, zgromiti i slicne gadarije, pogotovo ako se ponavlja na svakodnevnoj bazi.

Ono sto bih ja napravila u takvoj situaciji je da bih uzela neki uredjaj koji snima video sa zvukom pa lijepo kada gospodja opet krene s tako necim otisla pred njena vrata, snimila sve pa onda otisla na socijalno neka oni vide sto mogu uciniti u tom slucaju.
Od policije nista u takvim slucajevima jer dok dodju oni, cijela situacija se smiri pa bi onda samo bilo "ludi susjedi zvali bezveze, nisam ja govorila tako sto"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Franny

ok, sad je već prošlo skoro 3 dana od otvaranja teme pa me zanima što je (i je li uopće) autorica teme poduzela ili odlučila glede ovog pitanja jer dobila je niz različitih savjeta??

u startu se nije radilo o "običnom" vikanju i izderavanju u nekoj sitauciji, već o konstatnom ponavljanju iste radnje tj. _grubih riječi_, čak pregrubih za jedno jednopigodišnje (ili bilo koje) dijete, ako sam ja dobro shvatila prvi post  :Wink: . dakle, ne o malo povišenom tonu i o malo vikanja.
nadalje, zanima me jesu li te grube riječi izgovarane samo ujutro, a kasnije je mir i ništa se ne čuje kroz te tanke zidove ili se sporadično te radnje ponavljaju, nevezano za doba dana?? 

i odrasloj osobi je užasno čuti da joj druga odrasla osoba kaže: "sravnit ću te sa zemljom ako se pomakneš", iako odrasla osoba može filtrirati i dokučiti je li sugovornik to doista mislio ili je to rečeno u prenesenom značenju tipa: _dogodit će ti se nešto strašno ako me ne poslušaš iz ovog ili onog razloga_. malom djetetu to je vjerojatno nešto još strašnije i groznije jer djeca slijepo vjeruju u sve što čuju. ne mogu znati razumije li to dijete značenje riječi koje njegova majka koristi, ali meni je teško oko srca kad čitam taj 1. post jer si vizualiziram svoje dijete u toj dobi i da recimo njemu netko takvo što kaže, bilo od familije, bilo netko sa strane...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: ...

u svakom slučaju, trebalo bi vidjeti zakaj se to događa što se događa, okolo na okolo, na finjaka, a ne zvati na prvu socijalu ili policiju ili kaj već...naravno, budući da je potreban dodatni angažman i da nema expresnog rješenja, da do toga treba doći postupno, povlači se pitanje da li se to pokretačici teme da raditi??
najlakše jest okrenuti broj policije ili socijale i brigo moja pređi na drugoga, ali time se ovaj problem neće riješiti...

a ja sam baš opterećena temom  :Razz:

----------


## Franny

> Ono sto bih ja napravila u takvoj situaciji je da bih uzela neki uredjaj koji snima video sa zvukom pa lijepo kada gospodja opet krene s tako necim otisla pred njena vrata, snimila sve pa onda otisla na socijalno neka oni vide sto mogu uciniti u tom slucaju.


budući mi se MM kuži u to, znam da se video i audio zapisi kod nas na sudu ili policiji ne uvažavaju kao dokaz, ali sad sam malo proguglala na tu temu pa stavljam link s legalis foruma na tu temu da potkrijepim MMove tvrdnje :
http://www.legalis.hr/modules/newbb/...=7942&forum=30

----------


## Angelina_2

a tesko je to procjeniti...
ja u trenutku kad puknem, a puknem znam svasta izgovoriti i iste sekunde kad izgovorim mi bude zao pa objasnjavam da je to ruzno i ispricavam se...
to me ne opravdava ali tako je...i komotno bi i meni netko da cuje poslao socijalnu a dijete mi sretno da sretnije ne moze biti, voljeno, mazeno....
tako da bi definitivno trebalo zenu upoznati prije

----------


## Deaedi

> kakva ti je to usporedba? na dijete iz ove teme majka vice, vrijedja, prijeti i ima 1,5 god


Pa da je neki susjed cuo moje vriskanje i zapomaganje u pomoc, da me ubijaju, valjda bi svasta pomislio, zar ne?

----------


## summer

ja se slazem sa vertex, seni, pomikaki
opisana situacija mi nikako ne ide uz - i ja sam malo glasnija i ponekad vicem
i sama sam mama jednoipogodisnjakinje i ne mogu zamisliti da na nju vicem tako jako, tako dugo i takvim rijecima
maksimum mog 'vikanja' na nju je njeno ime ili ne, dosta, prestani - da dobijem paznju i prekinem nesto
a miljama sam daleko od nirvana mame i da, dalmatinka

----------


## Demi

Ne, slucajni prolaznik bi mogao to ozbiljno shvatit dok susjedi poznavajuci tvoju baku i mama su shvatili da su djecja posla u pitanju dok je kod autoricine susjede situacija jasna ko dan jer majka urla i progoni dijete iz prostorije u prostoiju vrijedjajuci i prijeteci a dijete vristi i place.

Besmislena mi je daljnja rasprava jer je smisao teme da autorica dobije odgovor tj savjet da li i sto uciniti u konkretnom slucaju...razno razne savjete (od ekstremno nerealnih preko ajmo ko maca oko vruce kase do nemoj uciniti nista jer i ja vicem )  je dobila pa ako ih procita njoj na volju i savjest

----------


## krumpiric

pa da, ona ZNA, valjda, osjeća jeli to urlanje ili je jauk umorne mame, kako da onda reagira? Mislim da je svima najviše zasmetalo ulaženje u kuću, zvanje na kave..patroniziranje. Što će se time postići? 
treba zvati hrabri telefon, czss...napravit nešto konkretno što nije patroniziranje.
A bojim se da bi zvanje policije samo dovelo do toga da dobiju kaznu.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> ja se slazem sa vertex.
> 
> jasno mi je da je situacija jako komplicirana i delikatna. i da zena ocito treba pomoc. naravno da je puno toga u ocima promatraca, te da ne mozemo sa sigurnoscu znati sto je zaista posrijedi. isto tako je poanta da se zeni pomogne. zvanje policije sigurno nije laka odluka, a *"jehovini svjedoci" metode* nisu bas moj prvi izbor.


Ako ja pozvonim na vrata susjedi koja se nedavno doselila, a sada stanuje ispod ili iznad mene, predstavim se i pozovem je na kavu, molim DA ME SE NE PROGLAŠAVA JEHOVINIM SVJEDOKOM!  :Mad: 
Hvala!

Nekad je bilo normalno da se susjedi poznaju, da u prolazu razmijene koju riječ, čak i da si posuđuju ono čega im nestane u kući: šećer, sol... Ne bi li bilo u redu da pomognemo starici koja stanuje u našem ulazu, da joj donesemo štogod iz dućana... a to ne možemo ako je uopće ne oslovimo, ne upitamo kako je. 

Isto vrijedi i za mladu mamu, možda bi ženi dobro došlo samo s nekim malo popričati, da se djeca zajedno poigraju... pa neće biti ni potrebe zvati socijalnu službu. U tom razgovoru možemo i dati do znanja da ta buka i nama smeta, pa će žena možda obratiti pažnju na to, možda će ekscesi biti rjeđi, vrijedi pokušati.

Primijetila sam da danas poneki stanari ne žele ni pozdraviti ostale. To mi se čini jako žalosnim. Usput budi rečeno, svako ljeto i policija moli građane da se povežu sa susjedima, da jedni drugima pripaze na stan, jer je to najbolja prevencija eventualne provale u stan. No, neki očito smatraju da je "nobl" ne družiti se ni s kim, pod krinkom navodne diskrecije.

----------


## little duck

Ja sam se krajem trudnoće i neposredno poslije rodjenja drugog djeteta osjećala stvarno iscrpljeno, a imala sam pomoć oko sebe. Hormoni te slože, hoćeš-nećeš. I priznajem "fitilj" mi je bio nešto kraći prema mojoj kćeri. Ono- ja bih da ona sada zaspe, a ona bi bas izvodila, pa mi se smije u facu, pa ne bi sada bas isla gdje moramo i sl. A bebač na rukama, cica i sl. I stvarno dodje ti da iskočiš iz svoje kože...Mislim da smo svi koji imamo djecu barem jednom to osjetili, onu nervozu, onu nemoć i želju ma za samo minuticu tišine i mira... No ja u tim full stresnim trenucima sam u početku znala vikati, i reći, nema čokolade ako ne zaspeš ili sl  :Smile:  Nisam je vrijeđala. No onda sam se ja osjećala još iscrpljenije nakon tih epizoda vikanja. Pa sam odustala. Sada jednostavno izadjem iz sobe, nabrojim do ne znam koliko, dam njoj vremena, i sebi. Razmislim što joj je, probam se staviti u njene cipelice. Ako baš izvodi, ide na 2 minute na "hlađenje" na krevet, sjedi dok ja ne dodjem po nju. Obično mi viče- OOOOhlaaadila sam seee... Mi smo isto puno sami doma, dan se vrti oko djece, nemam previše vremena za ništa drugoga. Ali svjesno sam se odlučila na obje trudnoće, i ne bih to mijenjala. Mislim da mama iz uvodnog posla treba spoznati da je problem u njoj, ne u djeci. Kada je roditelj smireniji, i djeca su zadovoljnija. Ja vidim kako potenciram nervozu u kući. I ona to treba spoznati. O tome treba s njom razgovarati, vidjeti da li će to uopće doprijeti do nje.

Ja poznam jednog tatu koji je doma sa malim. Malac je star kao moja kći. Prije nekoliko mjeseci smo krenuli u razgovor o tuti, mali se fakat rano naučio piškiti i kakati, a moja Veri kasno. Uglavnom, njegove riječi su bile: " Ma on kad se upiša, ja ga opalim po guzici da si zapamti!" Ja sam mu odgovorila da pod tu cijenu ne želim da mi dijete nauči ići na tutu. Pitala sam ga da li je svjestan da ga tako samo traumatizira... "Ma daj, pa i ja sam dobivao batine, pa šta mi fali..." Ni ne kuži što mu fali...

----------


## Marsupilami

> budući mi se MM kuži u to, znam da se video i audio zapisi kod nas na sudu ili policiji ne uvažavaju kao dokaz, ali sad sam malo proguglala na tu temu pa stavljam link s legalis foruma na tu temu da potkrijepim MMove tvrdnje :
> http://<a href="http://www.legalis.h...2&forum=30</a>


Nije ni potrebno za sud ili policiju, ali da teta u czss poslusa i procjeni situaciju - dovoljno je  :Wink:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Nije ni potrebno za sud ili policiju, ali da teta u czss poslusa i procjeni situaciju - dovoljno je


Genijalno. Naravno da bi se tako dobio uvid u situaciju, ali niti nije potrebno zvati CZSS ako postoji Hrabri telefon (hvala *pikuli*!).

Osim toga, neovlašteno snimanje drugih osoba bez njihova znanja i dopuštenja je isto tako kazneno djelo, koliko mi je poznato.  :Undecided:

----------


## Franny

> Nije ni potrebno za sud ili policiju, ali da teta u czss poslusa i procjeni situaciju - dovoljno je


štima, ali danas sve vrvi od lažnjaka i montaža raznih vrsta pa bi si tako i ovo CZSS _mogao_ protumačiti kao da je to neki "zlonamjerni" susjed htio "montirati" i prikazati kao istinu, samo da se "osveti" iz nekog svog razloga susjedima...te bi stoga i to _mogli_ odbaciti kao nevažeće  :Wink: .

----------


## Franny

dobro, molim da se autorica posta javi, živo me zanima kaj je odlučila napraviti  :Wink:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> dobro, molim da se autorica posta javi, živo me zanima kaj je odlučila napraviti


Mislim da bismo u ovoj situaciji trebali zanemariti vlastitu znatiželju. 

Pokretačica teme je slobodna javiti se, ali i ne učiniti to. Molim da ovo ne preraste u navijanje - što učiniti. 
Ne vidim smisla da niti u tome da se eventualno naljute neki koji su dali savjet, pa sad misle da imaju pravo na povratnu informaciju, kao što se već dogodilo na nekim drugim temama...
Stvar je ipak delikatna.

----------


## Anakonda

> Recite mi molim vas sto napraviti u ovakvoj situaciji i kome se obratiti za pomoc???


Najvjerojatnije je da žena iz uvodnog posta boluje od Emocionalno nestabilnog poremećaja prema MKB-10, međunarodnoj klasifikaciji bolesti i srodnih zdravstvenih problema, odnosno Graničnog poremećaja osobnosti (BPD – Borderline personality disorder) prema DSM-IV, dijagnostičkom i statističkom priručniku za mentalne poremećaje izdanog od strane Američke psihijatrijske udruge.

Po procjenama zdravstvenih organizacija oko 2% svjetske populacije ima BPD, i kao takav je najrašireniji psihički poremećaj. Od tog broja, među njima je 75% žena. To znači da i u Hrvatskoj ima oko 100.000 odraslih žena boluje od borderlina. Prema međunarodnim kliničkim pokazateljima, najmanje je njih 30% nasilno prema svojoj djeci.

Da ne bih previše teoretizirala, na ovom je linku precizno sažet odnos borderline majke prema svojoj djeci:

http://i54.tinypic.com/6r0gvp.jpg

Iz knjige: Ann Lawson "Understanding the Borderline Mother: Helping Her Children Transcend the Intense, Unpredictable, and Volatile Relationship" (2000).


Na žalost, u Hrvatskoj ne postoji zakonska osnova po kojoj bi se tu ženu primoralo na liječenje od njezina poremećaja. Ne može ju se natjerati čak ni da bude dijagnosticirana, osim u slučaju počinjenja težeg kaznenog djela i obaveznog psihijatrijskog vještačenja. Policija, CZSS i zakonodavstvo borderline osobe smatra ubrojivima niti se u predparničnom postupku uopće bavi njihovom dijagnozom, te će po ustaljenoj praksi, u većini slučajeva razvoda braka, sud dodijeliti djecu majci. Otac, kao zdrava jedinka te obitelji, bio bi gubitnik, a najviše bi stradala djeca, koja bi ostankom uz oboljelu majku i sama s velikom vjerojatnošću izrasla u emocionalne invalide.

Dakle, ne bih nipošto savjetovala da ju pozoveš na kavu ili da joj zvoniš na vrata, jer zbog miješanja u njezine „privatne“ stvari, u najmanju ruku, možeš od nje doživjeti veliku neugodnost, a možeš i sama postati žrtvom njenog nekontroliranog i agresivnog ponašanja. Radije o situaciji pokušaj na diskretan način upoznati njezina supruga, a o njegovoj reakciji sama procijeni što ćeš dalje učiniti.
1. Ako ti suprug verbalno i grubo odbrusi da to nije tvoja stvar, najvjerojatnije da ni s njim nije psihički sve u redu, i da im treba zajednička stručna pomoć. 
2. Ako se snuždi, posrami i pokaže interes za to što mu želiš reći o njegovoj supruzi i načinu na koji ona zlostavlja njihovu djecu, pitaj ga najjednostavnije na koji mu način možeš pomoći.

U varijanti 1. pozovi policiju kad čuješ zlostavljanje i kad je ta žena s djecom SAMA kod kuće. Bez straha, ponudi im se da unesu tvoju izjavu u zapisnik, koja će biti od velike pomoći za tu djecu u eventualnom kasnijem sudskom postupku dodjeljivanja skrbi nad djecom. Ako si sigurna da otac NIJE sudionik u zlostavljanju djece, onda nipošto nemoj zvati policiju dok je i on kod kuće. Mora se jasno označiti krivac. Borderline majka će s lakoćom izmanipulirati policiju i optužiti muža kao obiteljskog zlostavljača. Međutim, ako se pokaže da su oba roditelja nasilna, stručne službe će odrediti skrbništvo na drugačiji način (Dom ili sl.).

U varijanti 2. ponudi mu svoju pomoć kao svjedokinje u eventualnom brakorazvodnom postupku, ako se na njega odluči. Uputi ga na neku od udrugu očeva radi konzultacija s ljudima sličnog iskustva, savjetuj ga na traženje psihološke pomoći gdje bi kroz stručan razgovor doznao o mogućnosti tretmana za ženu i sebe, i na kraju mu preporuči da pročita knjigu Randi Kreger: „Prestanite hodati po ljuskama od jajeta“ (izdanje Jesenski i Turk)

Ispričavam se svima na podužem postu, ali mislim da je tema puno kompleksnija nego što se čini na prvi pogled.

----------


## Smajlich

Kakvo navijanje?? Mislim da je normalno što se očekuje da se žena javi i da vidimo je li sve u redu i je li na kraju dobro ispalo... jer kako kažeš, *dutka* tema je delikatna. Naravno da se *tkonjuh* nije dužna javiti niti nama "podnositi račune", ali bilo bi lijepo znati da se nešto riješilo na bolje, ilitiga da su bile na kavi, kako hoćeš.

----------


## Franny

oke *dutka-lutka*, sorry, ono, kaj sam pitala i kaj sam po prirodi znatiželjna  :Wink: 
naravno da se ne mora više oglasit. njeno pravo i njen izbor. možda je i splašena nekim našim komentarima i jadna treperi i drhti negdje u kutu...

ne radi se ni okakvom navijanju, na koju si foru to skužila???  :Shock: 

samo sam rekla da me živo zanima na koju se varijantu odlučila. pa ak umrem u neznanju, nikoam niš. sorry kaj sam se uopće javno i na glas zapitala ono što se vjerojatno i još koja od vas zapitala. e, pa ak je TO zabranjeno, onda fakat ...

----------


## Franny

p.s. i s obzirom da je post postavljen na "pravnim pitanjima", zanima me ima li kakva duša pravne struke ovdje, da ženi da konkretan savjet glede postavljenog???

----------


## Angelina_2

jucer je jela kasicu tog sastava i par zlica kasice od sljive...
danas stolica zelena kao da je jela spinat...to je neki znak il jednostavn otakva stolica??

----------


## Cubana

Angelina, ti si zalutala  :Laughing: 

A Dutka, jesi li ti moderator, ili si se samo za maškare kostmirala?

----------


## eda

Angelina sjedi 5!!!

----------


## Angelina_2

:Laughing: ups...pratim temu dohrane i ovu pa mi pobjeglo u krivu ulicu

----------


## Marsupilami

> Osim toga, neovlašteno snimanje drugih osoba bez njihova znanja i dopuštenja je isto tako kazneno djelo, koliko mi je poznato.


Naravno da je, ako znas tumaciti zakon, ali...uvijek postoji ali...
Tko tebi moze zabraniti da snimas svoj ulaz?
Svoj haustor?
To sto se netko dernja tako da ga se cuje kroz zatvorena vrata....e to je njegov problem.
Na kraju krajeva, ako se jasno i glasno cuje u stanu od Konjuh, onda bi se culo i na snimci.
Jel bi sada nekome zabranila snimanje videa u vlastitom stanu?

Iako ta snimka ne bi imala dokaznu snagu na sudu, ali czss-u bi bilo dovoljno, ako nista drugo da ispita situaciju (ako zeli naravno).

----------


## lidać2

ja mislim da ovaj topic vise nema smisla jer je sve otislo u grupnu prepirku.

----------


## dorotea24

> Naravno da je, ako znas tumaciti zakon, ali...uvijek postoji ali...
> Tko tebi moze zabraniti da snimas svoj ulaz?
> Svoj haustor?
> To sto se netko dernja tako da ga se cuje kroz zatvorena vrata....e to je njegov problem.
> Na kraju krajeva, ako se jasno i glasno cuje u stanu od Konjuh, onda bi se culo i na snimci.
> Jel bi sada nekome zabranila snimanje videa u vlastitom stanu?
> 
> Iako ta snimka ne bi imala dokaznu snagu na sudu, ali czss-u bi bilo dovoljno, ako nista drugo da ispita situaciju (ako zeli naravno).


ja sam jednostavno ostala bez teksta :Shock: 

*Cubana* :Grin:

----------


## bucka

> Na tvom mjestu, ja bi zvala policiju onu sekundu kad čuješ da urlanje počinje!!!! Ako nekaj ne mogu podnjet onda je to zlostavljanje djece. Moraš reagirati, jer ta djeca su premala da bi se nekome obratila za pomoć.


X

----------


## bucka

> tad u tom periodu sam radila u ducanu u koji mi je znala povremeno doci njena druga baka (mama od tate), jedna stvarno fina zena, normalna, zdrava, razumna... i u nekoliko me je navrata pitala dali znam sta se dogada kod njih (je rekla ne! )... da su je znali zvati drugi susidi da dode po curicu...... i nakon nekog vremena kazem ja zeni sta se sve cuje, kako mala place.... i tako je pao dogovor. jednu noc je opet bio "cirkus" ja nazovem zenu, a ona dode s policijom.
> od tada je curica kod nje, odselio se i njen otac, i mama.... i sad kad vidim tu curicu budem bas sretna jer vidim da to dite napokon zivi u zdravoj okolini, da je naspavana, cista, sita, zdrava.......


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Anakonda

> Recite mi molim vas sto napraviti u ovakvoj situaciji i kome se obratiti za pomoc???


Najvjerojatnije je da žena iz uvodnog posta boluje od Emocionalno nestabilnog poremećaja prema MKB-10, međunarodnoj klasifikaciji bolesti i srodnih zdravstvenih problema, odnosno Graničnog poremećaja osobnosti (BPD – Borderline personality disorder) prema DSM-IV, dijagnostičkom i statističkom priručniku za mentalne poremećaje izdanog od strane Američke psihijatrijske udruge.

Po procjenama zdravstvenih organizacija oko 2% svjetske populacije ima BPD, i kao takav je najrašireniji psihički poremećaj. Od tog broja, među njima je 75% žena. To znači da i u Hrvatskoj ima oko 100.000 odraslih žena boluje od borderlina. Prema međunarodnim kliničkim pokazateljima, najmanje je njih 30% nasilno prema svojoj djeci.

Da ne bih previše teoretizirala, na ovom je linku precizno sažet odnos borderline majke prema svojoj djeci:

http://i54.tinypic.com/6r0gvp.jpg

Iz knjige: Ann Lawson "Understanding the Borderline Mother: Helping Her Children Transcend the Intense, Unpredictable, and Volatile Relationship" (2000).


Na žalost, u Hrvatskoj ne postoji zakonska osnova po kojoj bi se tu ženu primoralo na liječenje od njezina poremećaja. Ne može ju se natjerati čak ni da bude dijagnosticirana, osim u slučaju počinjenja težeg kaznenog djela i obaveznog psihijatrijskog vještačenja. Policija, CZSS i zakonodavstvo borderline osobe smatra ubrojivima niti se u predparničnom postupku uopće bavi njihovom dijagnozom, te će po ustaljenoj praksi, u većini slučajeva razvoda braka, sud dodijeliti djecu majci. Otac, kao zdrava jedinka te obitelji, bio bi gubitnik, a najviše bi stradala djeca, koja bi ostankom uz oboljelu majku i sama s velikom vjerojatnošću izrasla u emocionalne invalide.

Dakle, ne bih nipošto savjetovala da ju pozoveš na kavu ili da joj zvoniš na vrata, jer zbog miješanja u njezine „privatne“ stvari, u najmanju ruku, možeš od nje doživjeti veliku neugodnost, a možeš i sama postati žrtvom njenog nekontroliranog i agresivnog ponašanja. Radije o situaciji pokušaj na diskretan način upoznati njezina supruga, a o njegovoj reakciji sama procijeni što ćeš dalje učiniti.
1. Ako ti suprug verbalno i grubo odbrusi da to nije tvoja stvar, najvjerojatnije da ni s njim nije psihički sve u redu, i da im treba zajednička stručna pomoć. 
2. Ako se snuždi, posrami i pokaže interes za to što mu želiš reći o njegovoj supruzi i načinu na koji ona zlostavlja njihovu djecu, pitaj ga najjednostavnije na koji mu način možeš pomoći.

U varijanti 1. pozovi policiju kad čuješ zlostavljanje i kad je ta žena s djecom SAMA kod kuće. Bez straha, ponudi im se da unesu tvoju izjavu u zapisnik, koja će biti od velike pomoći za tu djecu u eventualnom kasnijem sudskom postupku dodjeljivanja skrbi nad djecom. Ako si sigurna da otac NIJE sudionik u zlostavljanju djece, onda nipošto nemoj zvati policiju dok je i on kod kuće. Mora se jasno označiti krivac. Borderline majka će s lakoćom izmanipulirati policiju i optužiti muža kao obiteljskog zlostavljača. Međutim, ako se pokaže da su oba roditelja nasilna, stručne službe će odrediti skrbništvo na drugačiji način (Dom ili sl.).

U varijanti 2. ponudi mu svoju pomoć kao svjedokinje u eventualnom brakorazvodnom postupku, ako se na njega odluči. Uputi ga na neku od udrugu očeva radi konzultacija s ljudima sličnog iskustva, savjetuj ga na traženje psihološke pomoći gdje bi kroz stručan razgovor doznao o mogućnosti tretmana za ženu i sebe, i na kraju mu preporuči da pročita knjigu Randi Kreger: „Prestanite hodati po ljuskama od jajeta“ (izdanje Jesenski i Turk)

Ispričavam se ako sam pretjerala dužinom posta, no nastojala sam biti što konkretnija u odgovoru i detektiranju oblika obiteljskog nasilja opisanog u uvodnoj priči na temi.

----------


## Demi

Konkretno i ja bi joj pozvonila na vrata al dok je situacija mirna, predstavila se, pozelila joj dobrodoslicu u zgradu i ovisno o njenoj reakciji dalje reagirala, pozvala je na kavu itd...mozda joj treba samo malo pomoci sa strane da ne pukne do kraja a opet je mozda previse puknuta pa bi reagirala ovisno o tome.

i ja bi volila da se tkonjuh javi.

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja sam jednostavno ostala bez teksta


A zasto?
Jeste li vi ikada trebali policiju zbog necega?
Jeste li ih probali zvati zbog necijeg vristanja, uznemiravanja susjeda ili slicno?
Znate li vi koliko njima treba da dodju?

Da neznam kako brzo reagiraju njima treba minimalno pola sata ako ne i vise da se pojave.
Tada je vec u vecini slucajeva prekasno, sve staje, nema vikanja, strasti se smire, a onda vas prozivaju da zovete zbog gluposti, u terminalu upisuju da su izlazili na teren po vasoj dojavi - bezveze.

Znam ja jako dobro kako nasa policija radi, a sto se czss-a tice, ajde probajte otici u centar i izraziti svoje sumnje na zlostavljanje bez ikakvog dokaza, sretno vam bilo.

Najlakse je moralizirati po forumu, treba ovako, treba onako, a do tada zlostavljacu niko nista ne moze, zrtva i dalje trpi jer nasi zakoni zrtve stite samo na papiru  :Mad:

----------


## dorotea24

ajmo malo stati na loptu! 
neću sad ulaziti u to što je zlostavljanje, a što nije. ja sam tisuću puta čula susjede kako se deru i uvijek zvuči ružno kad slušaš sa strane. dakle tu se uopće ne mora raditi o zlostavljanju.
prvo se treba uvjeriti, odnosno biti siguran jel majka zlostavlja dijete. da sam uvjerena da je riječ o zlostavljanju osobno pih je pitala na stubištu, ok susjeda pa što se to događa kod vas? čujem vas kako se derete, probudili ste mi dijete i uplašili ga....i to vaše dijete toliko plače da sam već pomislila da mu se nije što životno ugrožavajuće dogodilo itd. u takvom stilu. ako je žena normalna skužit će, ako nastavi onda treba reagirati, ali prvo upozoriti na reakciju. osim u slučajevima kada je nasilje očito, onda naravno reagirati u času.
no to snimanje sujeda.....halo? pa kakav je to način? čisti voajerizam. da meni netko pusti snimku kad zaurlam u svojoj kući na svog muža ili svoje dijete mislim da bi pojeo tu snimku, a zaista nisam agresivna osoba( osim ovima što agresijom smatraju kad netko podigne glas)
a što se policije tiče zvala sam policiju susjedu kad je u 3 ujutro ložio glazbu do daske. prvo sam mu kucala na vrata, zvonila, lupala jedno 10 minuta...nije čuo ili se pravio da ne čuje i onda sam mu zvala policiju. niti sam se morala predstaviti, niti su mu rekli tko ga je prijavio. ja sam mu iduće jutro rekla da mu je policija bila na moju dojavu i od onda se super slažemo...nema ni tuluma više

----------


## Marsupilami

dorotea, sada se opet desio nesporazum.

Dakle, snimanje se odnosilo na zenu koja urla i proganja dijete od 18 mjeseci po stanu, ono vristi od straha a ona vristi da ce ga zgromiti ako samo pisne!
Ako se to ponavlja na svakodnevnoj bazi, ja bih je snimila i prijavila na czss pa makar u zatvoru zavrsila zbog toga.

U situacijama gdje nema verbalnog vrijedjanja i prijetnji nego je samo vriska u pitanju...o tome sam misljenje napisala par postova prije, samo treba citati temu kronoloski od prvog posta na dalje, da se uhvati smisao i tko je kome na sto odgovarao.  :Wink: 

Ovako netko uleti na topic (ne mislim samo na ovaj topic ili sada na tebe, nego opcenito) procita zadnja 4 posta i odgovara, onda nastaju nesporazumi

----------


## koksy

Ali...ajmo reci da zena zlostavlja dijete, dakle nije bas uracunljiva osoba. I sad joj dodem ja i kazem da cujem kako vice i kako dijete place, da se moje dijete boji dok ona tako vice bla bla... I ode ona doma, takva kakva je i prestane vikat na dijete ali ga pocne mlatit. Dijete koje je zlostavljano je vec toliko ustraseno da nakon par puta sto dobije batine nece se ni usudit pisnut. Ona sretna jer ju susjedi vise ne cuju da urla, ja sretna jer mi se dijete vise ne boji...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ajde recite da ovo nije realan scenarij?? Ja sam ko klinka imala susjedu koja je svoje unuke, a vjerujem i svoju djecu zatvarala u podrum kad su bili "zlocesti". Jako dobro se sjecam kako je curica molila i preklinjala baku da ju pusti van jer se boji, jer je mrak i hladno...  :Sad: 
Jasno da mene u toj dobi to nije diralo jer sam i ja bila klinka ali isto tako znam da nitko od susjeda to nije prijavio. Nazalost, znam i da ta curica, koja je sad vec zena, ima velike poteskoce u drustveno-socijalnom smislu.

----------


## MarijaP

> Konkretno i ja bi joj pozvonila na vrata al dok je situacija mirna, predstavila se, pozelila joj dobrodoslicu u zgradu i ovisno o njenoj reakciji dalje reagirala, pozvala je na kavu itd...mozda joj treba samo malo pomoci sa strane da ne pukne do kraja a opet je mozda previse puknuta pa bi reagirala ovisno o tome.


Pa o tome sam i ja govorila. Ono, dok je sve ok, pa izviditi pa tek onda slati policiju jer policija na prvu loptu samo piše kazne za remećenje javnog reda i mira - novčane kazne, a ako je stvarno puknuta, onda će još i djecu optužiti za to. 

Anakonda, a kako prosječna osoba može prepoznati borderlajn? 
Znači, da meni susjedi tako podivljaju i da čujem nešto slično, prvo procijeniti oca, pa onda pozivati policiju u vrijeme dok njega nema jer će to pomoći djeci u slučaju brakorazvodne parnice jer tako imaju veću šansu biti dodijeljeni zdravom roditelju, tj. ocu?

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Svatko tko dođe u saznanje o bilo kakvom maltretiranju, zlostavljanju djeteta treba (prema Obiteljskom zakonu)  isto prijaviti (policiji ili Centru za socijalnu skrb ili Državnom odvjetništvu). jer to je u interesu djeteta.
Pozivi na kavu i druženje su dobrosudjedske namjere koje su za pohvalu, ali neće riješiti problem.
Treba znati da Centar nikada odmah ne oduzima dijete, ali vrši nadzor nad obitelji a time i daje STRUČNU pomoć. A u najboljem je interesu djeteta u velikoj većini slučajeva da budu sa svojim roditeljima. A roditeljima često treba pomoć.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Svatko tko dođe u saznanje o bilo kakvom maltretiranju, zlostavljanju djeteta treba (prema Obiteljskom zakonu) isto prijaviti (policiji ili Centru za socijalnu skrb ili Državnom odvjetništvu). jer to je u interesu djeteta.
> Pozivi na kavu i druženje su dobrosudjedske namjere koje su za pohvalu, ali neće riješiti problem.


Osim ako se kod majke ne radi o prolaznoj fazi, konkretno o postporođajnoj depresiji, što je vrlo vjerojatno, jer je mlađem djetetu tek 4 mjeseca. U tom slučaju puno bi značilo malo podrške, druženja.

Ovo o čemu piše *Anakonda*, to je već ozbiljna dijagnoza. I tada bi postupanje kako ona opisuje imalo smisla, a poziv na kavu vjerojatno, sam po sebi, ne bi riješio problem. 
No, ako je to u pitanju, kako prepoznati taj poremećaj?

Sigurno ne u prolazu, na stubištu. Boljim upoznavanjem s tom majkom, dakle u druženju / na kavi, stekao bi se sigurno bolji uvid u samu situaciju, te kako dalje postupiti, ako želimo pomoći toj dječici, da ne bi ona jednog dana postala - "problematična".

Ovo što piše *Peterlin*, ne želimo se družiti s takvom osobom. Da, lijepo je birati sebi društvo, ali ta obitelj je već tu, stanuje iznad / ispod nas, i ako zarijemo glavu u pijesak, ne znam koliko ćemo postići. Što onda očekivati od te djece kad narastu, a žive u našoj zgradi? Odlaze u naš park, pohađaju naš vrtić / školu? Pomozi drugome, pa ćeš i sebi pomoći.

----------


## Anakonda

> Anakonda, a kako prosječna osoba može prepoznati borderlajn? 
> Znači, da meni susjedi tako podivljaju i da čujem nešto slično, prvo procijeniti oca, pa onda pozivati policiju u vrijeme dok njega nema jer će to pomoći djeci u slučaju brakorazvodne parnice jer tako imaju veću šansu biti dodijeljeni zdravom roditelju, tj. ocu?


Draga MarijaP, nije mi bila namjera bilo koga uputiti u način kako prepoznati bordera.

Premda, i na tu temu postoji zanimljiva knjiga kako kroz zjenicu oka prepoznati BPD osobu, koju je napisao bivši specijalni agent FBI-a, hahaha…

http://www.amazon.com/How-Spot-Borde...tt_at_ep_dpi_5

Htjela sam reći nešto drugo, a to je da našim nepromišljenim reakcijama na obiteljsko nasilje koje nam se dešava u susjedstvu, nećemo puno doprinijeti vlastitim miješanjem u situaciju, pogotovo ako ćemo se baviti snimanjima, špijuniranjima i pozivanjima zlostavljača na kavu, na način kako je ovdje bilo predlagano.

Prema APA-i (American Psychological Association) u SAD-u je danas cca. 27% populacije s nekom dijagnozom iz skupine poremećaja osobnosti (DSM-IV, clusteri A, B i C). Na žalost, za Hrvatsku ne postoje takve statistike, ali možemo pretpostaviti da i kod nas od desetoro ljudi s kojima ujutro stojimo u redu za kruh i mlijeko njih troje ima neki od poremećaja. Osobe s borderlineom statistički su najbrojniji obiteljski nasilnici, u većem postotku čak i od osoba s diocijalnim/antisocijalnim poremećajem (APD), odnosno po starijoj nomenklaturi tzv. psihopatima. Prema većini današnjih kliničkih procjena u svijetu, ova dva navedena poremećaja stoje u podlozi za čak 70% sveukupnog broja, odnosno SVIH slučajeva obiteljskog nasilja.

Upravo zato što nitko od nas nije niti svjestan ozbiljnosti i raširenosti mentalnih poremećaja, a kamoli da raspolažemo dijagnostičkim kriterijima po kojima bismo ih razaznavali, zalažem se da rješavanje obiteljskog nasilja kojima smo svjedoci prepustimo policiji i stručnim službama. Na „dobrosusjedskoj“ kavi borderline osoba će nekoga s lakoćom uvjeriti kako je u njenoj obitelji sve u savršenom redu, odglumit će to sa smiješkom dok će istodobno u glavi razrađivati plan kako da napakosti susjedi koja se usuđuje miješati u njen privatni život. Zato to treba nastojati izbjeći, te primarno obavijestiti policiju i CZSS. Za zbližavanje sa susjedom uvijek će biti vremena, ako se naknadno pokaže da je riječ o normalnoj obitelji, s tek pojedinačnim afektivnim izgredom.

Međutim, Tkonjuh je u svom uvodnom postu bila vrlo precizna – majka je ta koja zlostavlja svoju djecu. Previše je slikovito i zastrašujuće opisala situaciju u svom susjedstvu, a ja sam uvjerena da su oblici svakodnevne torture koju ta majka provodi još i puno gori, pa pretpostavljam da se slažeš kako bi za djecu bilo pogubno da se nakon eventualnog razvoda dodijele njoj na skrb. Zato sam joj i predložila na koji način ona, kao svjedok, može pomoći da se jasno odredi krivac u ovom konkretnom slučaju obiteljskog nasilja. Tkonjuh ni na koji drugačiji način ne može utjecati niti predvidjeti tijek daljnjih događaja. CZSS je zadužen da, ako procijeni to za potrebitim, nadzire obitelj, ali zbog svoje administrativne tromosti i inercije skeptična sam da će CZSS potaknuti ženu na liječenje, a kamoli da će oca uputiti na najbolju soluciju za njega i djecu.

----------


## eda

e ljudi moji, ako sam dobro pratila temu osoba koja ju je otvorila se ne javlja vec odavno, ali bez obzira na to svasta se tu izdogadjalo. saznali smo da zena trci od sobe do sobe i proganja djecu, dijagnosticirana joj je i bolest premda ju nitko nije ni vidio ni cuo, da se naslutiti da je muz "normalan", i da ce krenuti u razvod, da ce nam se natovariti na vrat i da cemo imati problema ako pokusamo s njom ostvariti kontakt...

srecom je ovo cyber svijet i nadam se da ukljucene strane nitko ne poznaje, pa valjda nece biti stete, ali ovako je i u real life...kad selo oplete...

----------


## Peterlin

> Osim ako se kod majke ne radi o prolaznoj fazi, konkretno o postporođajnoj depresiji, što je vrlo vjerojatno, jer je mlađem djetetu tek 4 mjeseca. U tom slučaju puno bi značilo malo podrške, druženja.
> 
> Ovo o čemu piše *Anakonda*, to je već ozbiljna dijagnoza. I tada bi postupanje kako ona opisuje imalo smisla, a poziv na kavu vjerojatno, sam po sebi, ne bi riješio problem. 
> No, ako je to u pitanju, kako prepoznati taj poremećaj?
> 
> Sigurno ne u prolazu, na stubištu. Boljim upoznavanjem s tom majkom, dakle u druženju / na kavi, stekao bi se sigurno bolji uvid u samu situaciju, te kako dalje postupiti, ako želimo pomoći toj dječici, da ne bi ona jednog dana postala - "problematična".
> 
> Ovo što piše *Peterlin*, ne želimo se družiti s takvom osobom. Da, lijepo je birati sebi društvo, ali ta obitelj je već tu, stanuje iznad / ispod nas, i ako zarijemo glavu u pijesak, ne znam koliko ćemo postići. Što onda očekivati od te djece kad narastu, a žive u našoj zgradi? Odlaze u naš park, pohađaju naš vrtić / školu? Pomozi drugome, pa ćeš i sebi pomoći.


Sorry, draga, ja sam među rijetkima koji su napisali što bi ZAISTA napravili u toj situaiciji. Ane bih se ja baš ni s tobom družila (naslušala bih se prodika). Sorry... Biram si društvo. Još uvijek. I ne treba mi problem nad glavom, kako je eda rekla. 

A vremena nemam ni za prijatelje koji su to zaslužili. 

I živim u kući gdje se povremeno treba pozvat policiju (nisu djeca u pitanju, ali opet...)

I ne, ne bih to rješavala dobrom voljom. Imam pametnijeg posla.

Prihvaćam da je točno ovo što smrdljiva čarapa piše - pozvati czss. Samo za to bi se situacija trebala ponoviti više puta, da se uvjerim da deračina nije slučajna.

----------


## Peterlin

> Osim ako se kod majke ne radi o prolaznoj fazi, konkretno o postporođajnoj depresiji, što je vrlo vjerojatno, jer je mlađem djetetu tek 4 mjeseca. U tom slučaju puno bi značilo malo podrške, druženja.
> 
> Ovo o čemu piše *Anakonda*, to je već ozbiljna dijagnoza. I tada bi postupanje kako ona opisuje imalo smisla, a poziv na kavu vjerojatno, sam po sebi, ne bi riješio problem. 
> No, ako je to u pitanju, kako prepoznati taj poremećaj?
> 
> Sigurno ne u prolazu, na stubištu. Boljim upoznavanjem s tom majkom, dakle u druženju / na kavi, stekao bi se sigurno bolji uvid u samu situaciju, te kako dalje postupiti, ako želimo pomoći toj dječici, da ne bi ona jednog dana postala - "problematična".
> 
> Ovo što piše *Peterlin*, ne želimo se družiti s takvom osobom. Da, lijepo je birati sebi društvo, ali ta obitelj je već tu, stanuje iznad / ispod nas, i ako zarijemo glavu u pijesak, ne znam koliko ćemo postići. Što onda očekivati od te djece kad narastu, a žive u našoj zgradi? Odlaze u naš park, pohađaju naš vrtić / školu? Pomozi drugome, pa ćeš i sebi pomoći.


Sorry, draga, ja sam među rijetkima koji su napisali što bi ZAISTA napravili u toj situaiciji. Sorry... Biram si društvo. Još uvijek. I ne treba mi problem nad glavom, kako je eda rekla. Ni prodike.

A vremena nemam ni za prijatelje koji su to zaslužili. 

I živim u kući gdje se povremeno treba pozvat policiju (nisu djeca u pitanju, ali opet...)

I ne, ne bih to rješavala dobrom voljom. Imam pametnijeg posla.

Prihvaćam da je točno ovo što smrdljiva čarapa piše - pozvati czss. Samo za to bi se situacija trebala ponoviti više puta, da se uvjerim da deračina nije slučajna.

----------


## Cocolina

:Shock:  :Shock:  Peterlin.
Uvijek i iznova me tvoji postovi začude!

----------


## Anakonda

> ... dijagnosticirana joj je i bolest premda ju nitko nije ni vidio ni cuo, da se naslutiti da je muz "normalan", i da ce krenuti u razvod, da ce nam se natovariti na vrat i da cemo imati problema ako pokusamo s njom ostvariti kontakt...


Nitko joj nije ništa dijagnosticirao, oprezno sam iznijela mogućnost BPD-a tek kao svoju pretpostavku, a potom dala savjet kako u cijeloj situaciji valja pristupiti s nužnim oprezom, bez zvonjave na vrata i kave.

Statistike o profilu nasilnika koje sam iznijela pokazuju veliku vjerojatnost da sam u pravu, tim više što doista ne znam niti za jedan slučaj u praksi gdje je postporođajna depresija bila uzrok tako sustavnom i brutalnom zlostavljanju djece  :Sad:  

Neodgovaranje autorice teme na naše rasprave ne smatram nekim velikim minusom (premda bi bilo lijepo da nam se hjavi) kako ne bismo nastavili ozbiljno razgovarat o obiteljskom nasilju.  :Trep trep: 

PS molim moderatora da izbriše moj nehotično ponovljeni post od 08.03.2011. u 15:41. Nisam znala za pravilo potvrde, pa sam ga duplala.  :Embarassed:

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Peterlin*, ne trebaš se ljutiti, ne znam zašto si moj komentar svoje teze shvatila osobno. Ne trebaš se ni opravdavati zašto bi nešto učinila ili ne. Mislila sam da ovdje načelno raspravljamo o tome - što učiniti u takvoj situaciji, zašto to učiniti i kako. 
Naravno da svatko ima pravo učiniti kako želi, a moje mišljenje nikoga ne obvezuje. 
Jedino mi nije jasno kako tko svatko može napisati svoje mišljenje, a kad ja napišem svoje, to su onda - prodike.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Uzimam si za pravo komentirati tezu o nedostatku vremena. Možda u svakom pogledu i nije bilo najsretnije vrijeme kad je cijelo selo odgajalo dijete, imalo je to svojih prednosti i mana, ali meni se ni najmanje ne sviđa situacija u velikim gradovima Amerike, gdje ljudi žure i pritom prolaze kraj čovjeka koji leži na pločniku, ne osvrćući se.

Primjerice, u našem naselju ima dosta parkova, za djecu različitog uzrasta. I bilo bi divno da ih netko s vremena na vrijeme ne devastira, kao i klupe uz šetnicu. Čini se da to rade tinejdžeri, nakon što padne mrak. Čudila sam se otkud tim mladim ljudima inspiracija za takvo što, toliki gnjev.
Sigurno to nisu mladi ljudi kojima doma sve štima, koji imaju dobru komunikaciju s roditeljima i braćom i svoje slobodne aktivnosti. Kad pročitam neki post kao što je uvodni post *tkonjuh,* malo mi se pojasni otkud to.

----------


## ana.m

Ajme, netko o nekoj tamo ženi napiše nešto što nitko provjerio nije i onda se jaiv netko osamdeseti i dijagnosticira ženi nekakvu boleštinu... :Shock: 

Svašta!

p.s. kad ste se već tako lijepo potrudili napisati toliki post i linakti nešto bilo bi lijepo da ste taj tekst i preveli...

----------


## Anakonda

> p.s. kad ste se već tako lijepo potrudili napisati toliki post i linakti nešto bilo bi lijepo da ste taj tekst i preveli...


isprika što to nisam odmah učinila, daleko sam ja od dobre prevoditeljice, ali evo otprilike ovako:

*Idealna (odgovorna/normalna) majka:*
1. ugađa svom djetetu
2. vidi svoje pogreške i žali ako ih počini 
3. zna brinuti o sebi
4. ohrabruje samostalnost svog djeteta 
5. ponosna je na uspjehe svoje djece
6. gradi djetetovo samopoštovanje
7. odgovara/udovoljava potrebama svog djeteta
8. odgaja dijete u skladu s logičnim i prirodnim načelima
9. želi i očekuje da drugi vole njezino dijete 
10. nikad ne koristi prijetnju napuštanjem kao kaznu
11. vjeruje u osnovnu djetetovu dobrobit

*Borderline majka:*
1. zbunjuje i zastrašuje svoje dijete
2. nikad ne žali, niti može shvatiti svoje neadekvatno ponašanje 
3. očekuje da drugi brinu o njoj
4. kažnjava i obeshrabruje osamostaljivanje djeteta
5. ignorira, omalovažava i negira uspjehe svoje djece
6. uništava, umanjuje i negira samopoštovanje djeteta 
7. očekuje da djeca zadovolje njene potrebe 
8. odgaja dijete nedosljedno i kažnjavajući ga
9. se osjeća ugroženo i odbačeno ako drugi vole njezino dijete 
10. plaši djecu ostavljanjem, ili često i ostavlja djecu
11. ne vjeruje ni u svoju ni u djetetovu dobrobit

stranica koju sam gore linkala je iz ove knjige:
http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-...9683425&sr=8-1

----------


## pomikaki

pod 11 mislim da bi umjesto _dobrobit_ trebalo biti _dobrota_ - odnosno, idealna majka vjeruje da je njezino dijete dobro, i ako joj trenutno njegovo ponašanje ide na živce, dok ova druga ne vjeruje niti da je dijete u svojoj biti dobro, niti sebe ne doživljava kao dobru osobu.

Anakonda, meni je zanimljivo to što pišeš, naravno da ne možemo znati ništa preko forumskih postova, ali da slušam nešto opisano kroz zid susjednog stana, i to svaki dan, morala bih nekako reagirati.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Joj, joj, joj. Eto opet prodike.

*Anakondi* hvala na citatu stručnog teksta i na linkovima. Čini se da nitko nema pravo zahtijevati od forumaša koji stavi link, da taj tekst i prevede. Podrazumijeva se da ljudi koji se služe računalom bar u nekoj mjeri vladaju i engleskim jezikom, ili možda ne? Kako se inače kretati cyberspaceom?

Ako i ne vladaju, to nije Anakondin problem. Ako žena za prijevod ne bi imala vremena, ne bismo joj mogli zamjeriti.

Opet, ako tko se tko upusti u prijevod stručnog teksta, pa još nekog koji se tiče roditeljstva i odnosa prema najmanjima, radi se o jaako osjetljivoj stvari, pa bi trebalo izuzetno paziti na to da se barem ne događaju SADRŽAJNE pogreške u prijevodu.
Ovako sada prema napisanom prijevodu ispada da, ako je majka "normalna", treba djetetu u svemu ugađati(!), da sada ne komentiram ostalo. (A zbog ovog prvog imam i dojam da ona nema vlastite djece.)

Nadam se da se takve i slične pogreške ne prenose u svakodnevnu praksu naših stručnjaka, možda i same Anakonde.  :Undecided:  Ostaje nam, dakle, da se uzdamo u Svevišnjeg, napose Duha Svetoga, koji je navodno odgovoran za razumijevanje stranih jezika, da nam naše stručnjake prosvijetli, pa će u njihovom radu biti i rezultata.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Mislim da je ovo bliže istini  :Grin:  :


VARIJACIJE U MAJČINSKOM PONAŠANJU

(Sve majke imaju bar jednu karakteristiku koja podsjeća na "granični poremećaj osobnosti" - NEMA savršene majke!)

*IDEALNA majka:*

1. tješi i smiruje svoje dijete
2. ispriča se za neprikladno ponašanje 
3. brine se za sebe
4. potiče samostalnost djeteta 
5. ponosi se djetetovim postignućima
6. gradi samopoštovanje svog djeteta
7. reagira na stalne promjene djetetovih potreba
8. disciplinira dijete logičnim i prirodnim posljedicama djetetovog ponašanja
9. očekuje da će drugi voljeti njezino dijete 
10. nikad ne prijeti napuštanjem djeteta kako bi ga kaznila
11. vjeruje da je njezino dijete samo po sebi dobro


*Majka s graničnim poremećajem osobnosti ("borderline"):*

1. zbunjuje ili zastrašuje svoje dijete
2. ne ispričava se, ili se ne može prisjetiti neprikladnog ponašanja
3. očekuje da se za nju brinu drugi
4. kažnjava ili ometa osamostaljivanje djeteta
5. zavidi djetetu na postignućima, ignorira ih ili umanjuje
6. uništava, ne poštuje ili potkopava djetetovo samopoštovanje
7. očekuje od djeteta da reagira na njezine potrebe
8. u discipliniranju djeteta je nedosljedna ili sklona kažnjavanju
9. osjeća se ugroženo ili revoltirano ako drugi vole njezino dijete 
10. prijeti da će napustiti dijete ili ga doista i napusti
11. ne vjeruje da su ona i njezino dijete sami po sebi dobri

Svima zainteresiranima na raspolaganju stoje rječnici, pa i sami mogu provjeriti što je točno.

----------


## cvijeta73

mali ot.




> . 
> Jedino mi nije jasno kako tko svatko može napisati svoje mišljenje, a kad ja napišem svoje, to su onda - prodike. 
> 
> .


ja se nadam da je to isključivo do tvojeg iritantnog načina pisanja, i shodno tome, da ti se to ne događa i u RL.
ovo pišem stvarno za tvoje dobro (i moje  :Grin: ), probaj mijenjati stil pisanja, ima u tvojim postovima puno toga s čime bih se i složila, pa mi opet žao staviti te na ignore, a opet, iskreno, svaki put me iznerviraš  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> probaj mijenjati stil pisanja


misliš da je to moguće?
ajde onda budi drug pa pokaži kako bi to trebalo izgledati, po tebi
evo recimo, obradi jedan dutkin post, baš me zanima  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> Joj, joj, joj. Eto opet prodike.
> 
> *Anakondi* hvala na citatu stručnog teksta i na linkovima. Čini se da nitko nema pravo zahtijevati od forumaša koji stavi link, da taj tekst i prevede. Podrazumijeva se da ljudi koji se služe računalom bar u nekoj mjeri vladaju i engleskim jezikom, ili možda ne? Kako se inače kretati cyberspaceom?
> 
> Ako i ne vladaju, to nije Anakondin problem. Ako žena za prijevod ne bi imala vremena, ne bismo joj mogli zamjeriti.
> 
> Opet, ako tko se tko upusti u prijevod stručnog teksta, pa još nekog koji se tiče roditeljstva i odnosa prema najmanjima, radi se o jaako osjetljivoj stvari, pa bi trebalo izuzetno paziti na to da se barem ne događaju SADRŽAJNE pogreške u prijevodu.
> Ovako sada prema napisanom prijevodu ispada da, ako je majka "normalna", treba djetetu u svemu ugađati(!), da sada ne komentiram ostalo. (A zbog ovog prvog imam i dojam da ona nema vlastite djece.)
> 
> Nadam se da se takve i slične pogreške ne prenose u svakodnevnu praksu naših stručnjaka, možda i same Anakonde.  Ostaje nam, dakle, da se uzdamo u Svevišnjeg, napose Duha Svetoga, koji je navodno odgovoran za razumijevanje stranih jezika, da nam naše stručnjake prosvijetli, pa će u njihovom radu biti i rezultata.


ja se ispričavam vašoj visosti što ću svoj poganski jezik okrenuti u vašem smjeru i uopće vam se obratiti jednim dubokim naklonom do vaših koljena, moram vam reći da ste naporni do najudaljenije točke u svemiru i nazad!
još jednom ekskuzemoa, nadam se da je ton posta zadovoljavajući.
ako treba prevest ću ga pravovaljano i na engleski, jer je ovo ipak osjetljiva tem.

----------


## cvijeta73

riskiram opomenu, al samo za moju AM  :Grin: 





> *Anakonda*, sviđa mi se citat koji si stavila. ana.m imaš gugl prevoditelj  (ovaj dio bih u stvari izostavila, ana.m ima pravo pitati anakondu da joj prevede tekst, a sad ako ona hoće ili neće - njena stvar).
> čini mi se da postoje nijanse u prijevodu koje mogu značiti veliku razliku, naročito kad se radi o osjetljivoj stvari kao ovoj. npr ovo s ugađanjem djetetu mi se ne sviđa. ispada da, ako je majka "normalna", treba djetetu u svemu ugađati(!), da sada ne komentiram ostalo. (ovu rečenicu sam ostavila istu, moliću lijepo)
> 
> al evo, ovako bih ga ja prevela:
> 
> - prijevod -

----------


## AdioMare

hvala na trudu, haha
ali, to ti je otprilike isto kao da od mene ili ifigenije tražiš da se izjasnimo u jednoj rečenici  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

*Dutka.lutka*, pa probaj prvo grafički ne odudarati 200posto, tvoji postovi se uočavaju iz aviona. 
A što se tiče susjede,vi ste je već  ovdje razveli, oduzeli joj djecu i zatvorili je u mentalnu instituciju- halo?! Prvo borderline se može tretirati (iak ose ne može dijagnosticirati kroz zid i preko neta), ljudi s puno težim mentlanim bolestima mogu normalno funkcionirati i imati obitelj. Katastrofa, koji pristup. Najbolje da ljude koji imaju bilo kakve probelme odmah po poostavljanju dijagnoze sterilizriamo i stavimo im oznaku, tako da nikad ne popijete kavu s borderlineom. Halo? Kao prvo, već ste vjerojatno bili kavu s raznim luđacima (psihičkim bolesnicima) i s borederlineom i manijakom (manično depresivni poremećaj npr) i narkomanom i alkosom (ovisnosti) u životu, a  da raznim neuroticima i anksioznima niti ne govorimo. Ili ćemo lijepo reći da su mentalne bolesti - bolesti i da ljude ne treba sitgmatiziriati i bježati od njih po cesti.

----------


## MarijaP

> Ili ćemo lijepo reći da su mentalne bolesti - bolesti i da ljude ne treba sitgmatiziriati i bježati od njih po cesti.


X

Ne samo da sam pila kavu s psihičkim bolesnicima, već sam i odrasla uz njih. 

A ovi koji ne žele navlačiti luđake sebi i djeci za vrat bi se stvarno trebali malo zapitati..... Možda da Anakonda i tu postavi možebitnu dijagnozu  :Smile:

----------


## lola_34

Mene je zasmetalo nešto drugo  :Grin: : eto, kad netko od etabliranih forumaša ovdje linka neki tekst na stranom jeziku (ugl. engleskom), onda se nitko ne buni da bi se to možda moglo i prevesti tak da svi razumiju o čem se radi.

A kad netko od friških forumaša linka nešto na engleskom, odmah ga se upozorava da je to mogao i prevesti.

To je jedan od primjera kak se drugačije tretiraju novi i stari forumaši.

----------


## Svimbalo

> nadam se da se takve i slične pogreške ne prenose u svakodnevnu praksu naših stručnjaka, možda i same anakonde.  ostaje nam, dakle, da se uzdamo u svevišnjeg, napose duha svetoga, koji je navodno odgovoran za razumijevanje stranih jezika, da nam naše stručnjake prosvijetli, pa će u njihovom radu biti i rezultata.


loooooool

----------


## Beti3

A meni je u redu da svatko iznosi svoje mišljenje na način koji je baš karakterističan. Volim raznolikost. Demokracija, zar ne?

----------


## Tashunica

> A meni je u redu da svatko iznosi svoje mišljenje na način koji je baš karakterističan. Volim raznolikost. Demokracija, zar ne?


 naravno, ako nije s trinaestog oblaka i praćkom u ruci.

----------


## ana.m

Za kretanje _cyberspaceom_ ti ne treba neko veeeliko znanje engleskog. Engleski znam, ali ima onih koji ga ne znaju ne bi vjerovala!
I koliko ja znam, red je da ako se linka nešto na engleskom da se stavi i prijevod toga...Ili se varam?  :Unsure: 

I nije poanta toliko ni bila u prijevodu nego u dijagnozi...

----------


## lola_34

> I koliko ja znam, red je da ako se linka nešto na engleskom da se stavi i prijevod toga...Ili se varam?


Ma s ovim se slažem, ali već je tisuće puta linkano na engleskom, pa nitko nije niš rekao. Ali i ja mislim da bi bio red prevesti zbog onih koji ne kuže.

Ovo o postavljanju dijagnoze ne bih komentirala.

----------


## koksy

Jedan dan ne gledam temu i vi vec otisle u potpuno drugi smjer  :Laughing: 
Nekako mi se cini da je pitanje minuta dok se ova tema ne zakljuca bez da smo saznale sto je tkonjuh napravila ili nije.

----------


## miniminia

> Jedan dan ne gledam temu i vi vec otisle u potpuno drugi smjer 
> Nekako mi se cini da je pitanje minuta dok se ova tema ne zakljuca bez da smo saznale sto je tkonjuh napravila ili nije.


x

Moram priznati da mi je ovo postavljanje dijagnoze utemeljene na jednom postu na nekom forumu stvarno tumač.

----------


## Cocolina

> Jedan dan ne gledam temu i vi vec otisle u potpuno drugi smjer 
> Nekako mi se cini da je pitanje minuta dok se ova tema ne zakljuca bez da smo saznale sto je tkonjuh napravila ili nije.


potpis na koksy , X veliki ko kuća!

----------


## ana.m

> Ovo o postavljanju dijagnoze ne bih komentirala.


Nisi me skužila...A i išlo je dutke_lutke  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Moram priznati da mi je ovo postavljanje dijagnoze utemeljene na jednom postu na nekom forumu stvarno tumač.


Slažem se.

----------


## Franny

meni je općenito znakovito *Anakondino* postavljanje dijagnoze jer slučajno pratim i još jednu pravnu temu koju je pokrenula baš ona pa sam se jučer počela nekaj pitati, ali ne želim to na glas formulirati da me se krivo ne shvati i ne želim se kasnije opravdavati i ispričavati jer sam ziher da će me se krivo shvatit  :Razz: .

a glede linkanja, nije bilo pravilo do sad da se obavezno mora prevesti (barem se ja nisam nikad s time susrela, a na ovom forumu sam već 5,5 godina)...to je dio slobodne volje i vremena onoga tko linka. možda meni to ne smeta jer kužim dosta dobro engleski, ali bi mi pravilo poteškoće ako bi se linkao neki tekst iz germanske skupine jezika (ono recimo...švedski  :Grin: . a  i s njemačkim se ne snalazim, heheeh)

----------


## koksy

> meni je općenito znakovito *Anakondino* postavljanje dijagnoze jer slučajno pratim i još jednu pravnu temu koju je pokrenula baš ona pa sam se jučer počela nekaj pitati, ali ne želim to na glas formulirati da me se krivo ne shvati i ne želim se kasnije opravdavati i ispričavati jer sam ziher da će me se krivo shvatit .
> 
> a glede linkanja, nije bilo pravilo do sad da se obavezno mora prevesti (barem se ja nisam nikad s time susrela, a na ovom forumu sam već 5,5 godina)...to je dio slobodne volje i vremena onoga tko linka. možda meni to ne smeta jer kužim dosta dobro engleski, ali bi mi pravilo poteškoće ako bi se linkao neki tekst iz germanske skupine jezika (ono recimo...švedski . a  i s njemačkim se ne snalazim, heheeh)


Potpis od prvog do zadnjeg slova!

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ok, izgleda da ću nakon ovog topica početi ozbiljno shvaćati mamu koja, uvijek kad zaurlam, prosikće da se stišam jer će mi netko pozvati czss  :Shock: 

a sad za ozbiljno, prije poduzimanja ikakvih drastičnih mjera koje mogu nekome gadno zakomplicirati život bih se svakako potrudila steći dobar uvid u situaciju. ništa nije crno bijelo, a ovdje je ipak dobrobit djeteta na prvom mjestu.

----------


## Lucas

ovo je otišlo pod razno..... odjavljujem se sa teme jel stvarno nemam više želudac za čitanje nekih postova....

hvala bogu na normalnim susjedima koji mi ne natovare czss i policiju na vrat svaki put kad prdnem....

----------


## pomikaki

> a sad za ozbiljno, prije poduzimanja ikakvih drastičnih mjera koje mogu nekome gadno zakomplicirati život bih se svakako potrudila steći dobar uvid u situaciju. ništa nije crno bijelo, a ovdje je ipak dobrobit djeteta na prvom mjestu.


ovo potpisujem, naravno




> hvala bogu na normalnim susjedima koji mi ne natovare czss i policiju na vrat svaki put kad prdnem....


...ali mi ovakvi pak postovi nikako nisu jasni.

----------


## Franny

a meni nije jasan naglasak na odjavljivanje s teme  :Razz:  pa temu pratiš ili ne pratiš, javiš se ili ne... ne plaćaš mjesečnu pretplatu na temu  :Razz:

----------


## koksy

> a meni nije jasan naglasak na odjavljivanje s teme  pa temu pratiš ili ne pratiš, javiš se ili ne... ne plaćaš mjesečnu pretplatu na temu


 :Klap:

----------


## Anakonda

> x
> 
> Moram priznati da mi je ovo postavljanje dijagnoze utemeljene na jednom postu na nekom forumu stvarno tumač.


Hajde, plz, ponovo pročitaj uvodni post od tkonjuh.

Da li doista misliš da je riječ o normalnoj majci koje samo rekreativno zlostavlja svoju djecu na toliko brutalan način?

Ponavljam, dg. sam iznijela kao pretpostavku i kao (jednu od) mogućnosti u kojem se pravcu može razmišljati kako bi se toj ženi, odnosno cijeloj obitelji a primarno djeci, što adekvatnije pomoglo.

Ne bavim se stigmatiziranjem mentalnih oboljenja i poremećaja, već posve suprotnim - zalaganjem da se javnost senzibilizira na svekolikost problema koje ova oboljenja mogu uzrokovati.

Statistike su jasne: u 30-60 % posto SVIH slučajeva obiteljskog nasilja "krivac" je BPD. Evo link:
http://www.stoptheabuseblog.com/stop...vior_compared/

Njemački klinički podaci raspolažu brojkom od čak 70%, ali lijena sam sada guglati i taj članak.

Ostali važniji najzastupljeniji uzročnici obiteljskog nasilja su: antisocijalni poremećaj o. (APD), ovisnost o drogama i alkoholu, sve troje vezano ponajviše za mušku populaciju, te nešto malo bipolar i shizofrenija. Dakle, ostaje vrlo malo prostora da zlostavljačica iz uvodnog posta nema nikakvu dg. Normalne i stabilne osobe kao obiteljski nasilnici mjere se u promilima. Zato sam i predložila tkonjuh kontaktiranje stručnih službi kako bi eventualno pomogli toj obitelji, podhitno zaštitili djecu i, ako se pokaže potrebnim, uputili ženu na liječenje. Situacija je prekomplicirana da je ona uz kavu sa susjedom ide sama rješavati, jer i sama ima djecu. Rizično je da susjeda i na njima također iskali svoj bijes.

Nekoliko vas je iznijelo dijagnozu da se radi o "postporođajnoj depresiji", ali njih nitko nije napao. Smatram da ovakvo brutalno nasilje nije tipično za PP depresiju, i ne razumijem što je sporno u tome da na ovoj temi napišem svoje drugačije mišljenje?

Doista je prekrasno je što se neki ovdje dođu samo izrugivati... ne Lucas, ono što se čuje iz onog stana nije prdec, ti samo daj, nije grijeh, čak ako ti susjedi natovare i policiju  :Laughing:  Ono nije ni običan dječji plač, nego urlikanje i zapomaganje, psovke i uvrede koje se tkonjuh nije usudila ovdje niti napisati.

----------


## Anakonda

> radi se o jaako osjetljivoj stvari, pa bi trebalo izuzetno paziti na to da se barem ne događaju SADRŽAJNE pogreške u prijevodu.
> Ovako sada prema napisanom prijevodu ispada da, ako je majka "normalna", treba djetetu u svemu ugađati(!), da sada ne komentiram ostalo. (A zbog ovog prvog imam i dojam da ona nema vlastite djece.).


Ako ćeš ikada pročitati tu knjigu, shvatit ćeš zašto sam iza "Idealna majka" u zagradi dodala normalna/odgovorna, ponajprije sa željom da svima ovdje bude malo jasnija ova komparacijska analiza. Da si iole pažljivije pogledala tu jednu jedinu stranicu, ne bi se pitala da li sada ispada da "normalna" mama treba u svemu ugađati. Promakao ti je _disclaimer_ ispod naslova koji jasno kaže da SVAKA mama ima barem jednu osobinu iz bpd stupca. Nema idealne mame (osim moje, hahaha), većini nedostaje 2-3 osobine, ali one i dalje ostaju normalne i brižne mame,  dok bpd mama, bez iznimaka, udovoljava većini od 11 nabrojanih kriterija.




> Nadam se da se takve i slične pogreške ne prenose u svakodnevnu praksu naših stručnjaka, možda i same Anakonde.  Ostaje nam, dakle, da se uzdamo u Svevišnjeg, napose Duha Svetoga, koji je navodno odgovoran za razumijevanje stranih jezika, da nam naše stručnjake prosvijetli, pa će u njihovom radu biti i rezultata.


Ne brini, ja ću se i dalje baviti srži problema i rezultatima kako znam i umijem, a ti se nastavi baviti kozmetikom i napudravanjem stvarnosti.  :Wink:  Anyway, stvarno hvala što si poboljšala prijevod.

----------


## Franny

ja ću samo nadodati da ti , *Anakonda*, iz nekog tebi znanog razloga, jako dobro barataš tim statističkim podacima i saznanjima oko tog BPD poremećaja. možda jest upravo onako kako si iznijela, ali možda je istina savim drugačija...*tkonjuh* se uopće nije javila od kad je zatražila savjet pa ne možemo znati o čemu se točno radi, osim o nekim strašnim uvredama dotične majke prema malenom djetetu.. a to što nije navela o kakvim se uvredama radi ne znači da se nije usudila to iznijeti jer nema je čega biti strah...međutim, također, ono što ću ja smatrati verbalnim napadom i vrjeđanjem ne mora značiti da ćeš ti ili itko drugi to doživjeti tako. 
moram priznati da sam se nadala da ću do sada već čuti od pokretačice teme o kakvim se točno uvredama i zlostavljanju radilo...
slažem se da imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje glede ovog problema i da se ono razlikuje od mnogih ideja iznesenih ovdje, ali ne moraš baš tak detaljno opisivati dotični poremećaj... no hard feelings  :Wink:

----------


## eda

ja sam isto reagirala na postavljanje dijagnoze BPOa upravo zbog detaljnosti kojom je izneseno, pa zatim i zbog pretpostavljanja posljedica, ono tipa razvod, pa svjedoci na sudu, kome ce dijete...

mislim isto malo previse za pricu o kojoj znamo stvari iz dva posta. 

a vjerojatno ne bih ni reagirala da nije prisutno u mojoj okolini i uzasavam se toga...ono krene prica i onda ljudi nadodaju, pretpostave, zakljuce, oduzmu, pomnože, i onda to ucini veliku stetu ljudima o kojima je rijec, a da ne mora imati puno veze s istinom.

----------


## Anakonda

> ja ću samo nadodati da ti , *Anakonda*, iz nekog tebi znanog razloga, jako dobro barataš tim statističkim podacima i saznanjima oko tog BPD poremećaja.


*dutka_lutka* iz samo njoj znanih razloga dobro barata engleskim i nadripjesništvom semantičkog viška.
*Franny* iz samo njoj znanih razloga se bavi šerlokovštinom i sastavljanjem psihološkog kompendija drugih forumaša.
*tkonjuh* se ne zna čime barata, osim što iz samo njoj znanih razloga danima ne odgovora na temu  :Laughing: 
*Anakonda* iz samo meni znanih razloga dobro barata saznanjima o BPD-u i nastoji ovdje o tome ozbiljno razgovarati.

Ne vidim u čemu je prolblem?




> možda jest upravo onako kako si iznijela, ali možda je istina savim drugačija...


Nikada nisam ni tvrdila da istina ne može biti posve drugačija. Naprotiv. Ali to mogu utvrditi jedino ljudi koje će stručno i profesionalno kontaktirati i obići tu ženu.





> slažem se da imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje glede ovog problema i da se ono razlikuje od mnogih ideja iznesenih ovdje, ali ne moraš baš tak detaljno opisivati dotični poremećaj... no hard feelings


Detaljno? Dala sam tek nekoliko osnovnih naznaka što je BPD i iznijela znanstvene potvrde u kojem je (ogromnom) obimu BPD prisutan u strukturi obiteljskog nasilja. Smatram da je to korisno svima znati.

----------


## Franny

po meni je to previše detaljno, draga  :Wink:  obzirom da uopće ne znamo ima li ta dotična mama taj poremećaj (jer se "*tkonjuh* iz samo njoj znanih razloga ne javlja više ovdje") ili ju muči što drugo...a ako pak želiš ozbiljno i detaljnije razgovarati o dotičnom poremećaju, onda otvri topic s tom temom, a ne treba ovdje zachatavat ovu temu, koja po meni više ne vodi nikuda  :Wink:

----------


## Franny

eh, da. a što se tiče moje šerlokovštine, tu si u pravu  :Wink:  jer je očito i preočito (a to nije samo meni) da tebe muče neke druge stvari i da bi željela razgovarati o nekim savim drugim temama koje uopće nemaju veze s topicom na kojem se javljaš ili s temom koju si sama pokrenula pa je zaključana... ne mora se biti baš neki veliki Sherlock da bi se to uočilo  :Wink:

----------


## SikaPika

Uh, napisala ogrooman tekst i otišao. Na vašu sreću, he he.

Prijedlog prvi:
Otići kod susjede, pitati ju je li sve ok, bez osuđivanja i predbacivanja u glasu i pogledu, predložiti da joj se pomogne, pričuva djecu ako je u gužvi, ima nekog posla, nervozna je... Naravno, to podrazumijeva da ju makar poznaješ. Ne govorim o kavama i sl. jer ni sama to ne prakticiram niti bih zbog ovakve situacije, ali meni je nekako normalno barem poznavati one s kojima dijeliš zid.
Tko zna što tu ženu muči jer nisu ljudi baš tako zločesti sami po sebi da bi se tako ponašali prema svojoj djeci. 

Prijedlog drugi: 
Tkonjuh, primjetila sam da si iz Osijeka. Porazgovaraj s kvartovskim policajcem (pogledaj na stranicama policije koji su policajci u tvojoj gradskoj četvrti) i reci mu da ćeš ga pozvati kada krene galama. Oni su uglavnom puno blaži, dio su zajednice koju obilaze, ljudi ih vole i lakše im se povjeravaju. 

Nikada ne bih zvala policiju ili CZSS. Ako bi bilo baš toliko gusto, otišla bih i lupala na vrata i pokušala lijepo objasniti ženi da griješi. I pokušala pomoći, kako god. 

Kad sam čitala prijevod o normalnoj i onoj drugoj majci (kako god), dobro sam i ispala jer me je odgajala ona druga, istina, ne mama  nego teta. Od prve do posljednje točke. 
No, ja sam za nju našla, ne opravdanje, jer za zlostavljanje nema opravdanja, nego objašnjenje za njezino ponašanje. 
Tko zna što ovu ženu muči. I njoj treba pomoći da bude bolja majka svojoj djeci.

----------


## SikaPika

Evo link
http://www.mup.hr/main.aspx?id=2040

i zanimljivo 
http://www.facebook.com/zivim.zivot.bez.nasilja

----------


## ljiljan@

Sika Pika slažem se s tobom kod prvog prijedloga. Upoznati ženu s ciljem da joj se pomogne. Trebamo ljude upoznati prije nego ih osudimo i uspostavimo im dijagnoze. 
Suprotno tome, grozno mi zvuče neki prijedlozi na ovom topiku da se ženu zove na kavu da bi ju se špijuniralo i da bi se procijenila situacija. Radije bih se bavila svojim životom...A ne znam na temelju čega se spominjao i razvod. Muž je kriv što mora puno raditi da zbrine obitelj?
Što se tiče razgovora s policajcem, e u to se ne bih upuštala. S njima nema razgovora - ili prijavljuješ ili ne prijavljuješ. Ako prijavljuješ sumnjiv si kao i prijavljeni. Nije niti čudno jer imaju na tisuće i tisuće lažnih prijava i dojava raznoraznih "pacijenata".

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> mislim da je vjerojatnije da zeni treba pomoc i podrska nego da je ona sad neki sociopat ili zlostavljac (premda ni to nije iskljuceno). pogotovo ako je sama po cijeli dan s dvoje tako malih klinaca. ali ja bih isto radije onda to ispitala, pa mozda i pomogla, ako je sama a ti imas djecu pozoves da dodju, da vam se djeca poigraju, da se upoznate, pa onda i ti uskocis, uzmes joj dijete na igru nekih sat vremena, da ona malo predahne. 
> 
> kako netko napisa zena je mozda u postporodjajnoj, u komi, na rubu, mozda se i sama uzasno muci s tim kako se ponasa ali se ne zna, ne moze kontrolirati, ma tko ce ga znat, mozda je depresivna...uglavnom pokusala bih prije s ljudskim razumijevanjem nego s osudom na prvu.


slazem se! 
pomoci, pruziti podrsku i cak uskociti s konkretnom pomoci, to bi bilo jedino zaista dobronamjerno i ne-licemjerno. ali, naravno, to je puno teze, jer zahtijeva angazman i zrtvu. 
lakse je pisati anonimna pisma i zvati socijalnu i policiju, pa se osjecati kao nekakav pravednik. 
najlakse je osudivati, a ljudski pristup i iskrena zelja da se pomogne puno vise vrijede i mogu zaista preokrenuti stvari na bolje. ali, kao sto sam rekla, to je jako tesko. 
sto se tice anonimnih dojava, socijalci reagiraju na njih. ali tesko da ce socijalci ovoj majci pomoci, samo ce jos vise biti pod stresom. ja sam nekako izgubila povjerenje u njih, pogotovo nakon svakakvih skandala i nepravilnosti o kojima se pisalo i po novinama.

----------


## Yino Lada

Pozdrav, 
Trenutno pišem završni magistarski rad u kojem se bavim zlostavljanjem u društvu, u svakom kontekstu. Možda je malo ružno, ali htjela bih vašu pomoć u smislu da mi kažete najgore, najružnije rečenice koje su vam uputili zlostavljači. Ako će vam biti lakše, ja sam također bila žrtva zlostavljanja tako da znam što ste prošli.
Radim ovo isključivo iz razloga da imam stvarne primjere stvarnih ljudi. 
Hvala vam puno na izdvojenom vremenu <3

----------

